# HOWTO USB Mass Storage Device and Gentoo :D

## pregopresto

HOWTO USB Mass Storage Device and Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

I searched and asked and tried a long time. My 128-MB USB-Stick from Aldi (Medion) works now and here is the way how I got everything working.

I am using the Kernel 2.4.20 - gentoo-sources

Go to the kernel source directory and make the menu

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Now we have to make sure first, that you have SCSI Support compiled in your Kernel. Please go to the menuitem

```

SCSI support  --->

```

and hit enter. Check out now, if the first entry, SCSI support is selected. If not compile it either into your kernel or compile it as module. I personally have it compiled into my kernel, but, of course, you can compile it as module as well. The module would be called scsi_mod later. Else you need the SCSI  disk support. If you compile it as modul, it is called later sd_mod. If you compile them as modules, remember to load them later in the /etc/modules.autoload as well. The rest of the instructions are written like if the SCSI support is compiled staticly into your kernel. 

Now we go to:

```

File systems --->

```

Please make sure that DOS FAT fs support and the subitems MSDOS fs support and VFAT (Windows-95) fs support are choosen as module.

```

<M> DOS FAT fs support

<M>   MSDOS fs support

< >     UMSDOS: Unix-like file system on top of standard MSDOS fs

<M>   VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

```

Now go back and change to

```

USB support --->

```

Compile support for USB as Module

```

<M> Support for USB

```

Depending on your motherboard you need either UHCI or OHCI support. Read your manual and the help entries for UHCI and OHCI to find out what you need. Else you need USB Mass Storage support, of course  :Wink:  .

```

<M>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support

```

or

```

<M>   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support

```

and, of course:

```

<M>   USB Mass Storage support

```

That's it I think! Exit and save configuration. Then compile and install the kernel as described in the  Gentoo X86 Installation Guide  and reboot your system with the new kernel.

You should be able now to load the folowing modules using modprobe

```

modprobe usbcore

modprobe usb-storage

modprobe vfat

```

Else you have to load either 

```

modprobe usb-uhci

```

or

```

modprobe usb-ohci

```

Please remember to load the SCSI modules as well, if you compiled SCSI support as module, of course.

```

modprobe scsi_mod

modprobe sd_mod

```

When you see no error message plug in your USB-Stick and run 

```

dmesg

```

. You should see something similar to

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:09.0-2, assigned address 3

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 47

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 68

usb-storage: Vendor: JMTek

usb-storage: Product: USBDrive

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xe55f7d40 Out: 0xe55f7d54 Int: 0xe55f7d68 (Period 255)

usb-storage: Found existing GUID 0c7600050000000000000000

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

```

Now create a mountdir and  try to mount your USB stick:

```

mkdir /mnt/usbstick

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick

```

When you see no errors your USB-Stick should be installed correct. Open now the /etc/modules.autoload and add the modules to it.

Now you can optionally insert a new line to your /etc/fstab like

```

# MY USB STICK 

 

 /dev/sda1               /mnt/stick      auto            noauto,user,exec     0 0 
```

When you have KDE installed and you want a nice Icon on your Desktop then you can find some  here or  here.

I hope this Howto can help a bit.

	Prego  :Smile: 

------

Changelog

------

29.10.2003 Added FSTAB and SCSI things, else the OHCI stuff. Thanks to all users here in this forum...  :Wink: Last edited by pregopresto on Wed Oct 29, 2003 8:05 pm; edited 11 times in total

----------

## sebest

An example entry for your fstab.

```

/dev/sda1               /mnt/memstick   vfat         user,noauto,umask=0077        0 0

```

This line allow any user to mount,umount the memstick and doesn't mount it automatically at boottime, because most of the time it's unplugged at boot time.

I also added the umask option, because i need it to be only accesible for my user, otherwise i couldn't stock my sshkeys on it and ssh-agent wouldn't accept my keys because of too opened permissions.

You can also add the option uid and/or gid if you want to force the owner of the files and the mountpoint of your memstick

(ex: user,uid=tom,gid=users)

----------

## gschneider

 *sebest wrote:*   

> I'm looking for mount options for vfat that allow to change the rights on it, because it defaults to something like 644, and it's too open to stock your ssh keys for example...

 

try umask (umask=077 will give only the mounter access)

---

don't forget scsi support when you add usb mass storage support (or you won't have any devices)

----------

## sebest

 *gschneider wrote:*   

>  *sebest wrote:*   I'm looking for mount options for vfat that allow to change the rights on it, because it defaults to something like 644, and it's too open to stock your ssh keys for example... 
> 
> try umask (umask=077 will give only the mounter access)
> 
> ---
> ...

 

thanx i also found this while reading the man of mount  :Wink: 

(sometimes i post too quickly)

----------

## pregopresto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/sda1               /mnt/memstick   vfat         user,noauto,umask=0077        0 0 
> ...

 

I forgot to add that. I personally have the value "auto" instead of "vfat", as I personally run "mkreiserfs" over my stick, but my brother and my dad still have vfat. My entry for the stick in /etc/fstab is:

```

# MY USB STICK

/dev/sda1               /mnt/stick      auto            noauto,user,exec     0 0

```

Of course feel free to modify the options.....  :Wink: 

Prego  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

I had to have scsi-disk support and emulation b4 I could get mine to work.. just incase someone else can't either  :Smile: 

----------

## carambola5

 *pregopresto wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> That's it I think! Exit and save configuration. Then compile and install the kernel as described in the  Gentoo X86 Installation Guide  and reboot your system with the new kernel.
> 
> 

 

AFAIK, you don't need to reboot if all you do is add some modules.  Simply do:

```
make dep && make modules modules_install

```

And I'm not even sure if the make dep is necessary.

Be aware that if you are modifying anything related to a star (ie: compiled in), you'll need to reboot for the changes to take effect.  But if usbcore, usb-storage, usb-uhci, and vfat were previously unchecked and you add them as modules, there should be no need to reboot.

----------

## Crazor

hi, i've got a noname mp3 player/usb stick. whenever i plug it in, dmesg says:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:11.3-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x66f/0x3410) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

the player is based on the stmp3410 from sigmatel and is supposed to work like a normal usb stick (i.e. usb mass storage device)

no idea whether it works under windoze w/o driver. they supplied a cdrom, but there seems to be only a small manager program that should simplify transfer to/from the stick. the manual says just plug in and use "removable device" via windoze exploder. so everything seems like mass storage

any suggestions?

p.s. using ac-sources (2.4.21-rcsomething)

----------

## taskara

hmmm mine says  *Quote:*   

> hub.c: new USB device 00:02.1-1, assigned address 2
> 
> scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor: OTi       Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 1.11
> ...

 

it sounds like you don't have all the drivers you need. it knows it's there, so usb is fine, but you don't have something else.. hmmm.. did you add scsi disk support?

----------

## pjp

Overall, pretty good.  I had a couple of issues.

Instead of usb-uhci, I had to use usb-ohci (found near usb-uhci).  Also, I had to include "SCSI support --->",  "SCSI disk supprt" which provides the module "sd_mod.o".  I thought I already had this included, so it took me a few minutes to realize the problem.

Also, I recommend anyone not familiar with these devices to be patient waiting for data to finish writing.  I copied some files over that appeared to be finished before the LED started flashing.  The LED then flashed for a while, and finally stopped.  For whatever reason, the writing seems to be delayed.

----------

## mr_neutron

Yes, the writing of data to the disk is delayed, but this is the default. It is only noticeable because these flash memory devices are so much slower than a hard disk.

If you want the data to be written instantly, add "sync" to the mount options in /fstab:

```

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usbflash      auto            noauto,user,exec,sync     0 0

```

This makes it really slow (on my cheap USB 1.1 flash memory, at least), so I rather omit this and wait a little longer after unmounting the device. On the other hand, with "sync" enabled you probably don't risk data corruption if you forget to unmount the device before unpluging it.

I am currently experimenting with mounting my /home partition from an ext2 formatted USB flash memory device, so I can share it between my Laptop and Desktop and don't have to sync files all the time. So far I have found it save to call "/bin/sync" (writes all pending data to disks) from .bash_logout, and unplug the device without unmounting it.

----------

## karrots

Another way instead of putting all of the modules for the USB in modules.autoload you can.

```
emerge sys-apps/hotplug
```

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

Autoload or compile in USB core and then instead of the modules always being loaded the hotplug scripts take care of it.

----------

## taskara

here's your problem:

# USB support 

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set 

set this to "y"

also you may want to change the driver for your usb controller from a module to compiled directly in too

# USB support 

 CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

save that, 

```
make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

```
 mount /boot
```

```
 mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old
```

```
 mv arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

```
 shutdown -r now
```

then run dmesg and see if it's different, or check /dev/sda

----------

## pjp

mart_man00's problem has been split off to here.

----------

## toskala

was following the howto, works fine, i just forgot adding scsi-disk support, after reading the posts i got enlightened  :Smile: 

finally the stick works  :Wink: 

cheerios

----------

## kverastin

I'm assuming that this works for USB hard drives as well.  Is there a way that I can change the format of the USB mass storage devices from vfat to something like reiserfs?  (I'm talking about for USB hard drives, not memory sticks)  I'm assuming you can because I don't know why you wouldn't be able to, just wondering if anybody has done this.

----------

## Chris Finch

 *kverastin wrote:*   

> I'm assuming that this works for USB hard drives as well. 

 

It does. I used it in order to mount the archos usb disk drive of a friend.

 *Quote:*   

>  Is there a way that I can change the format of the USB mass storage devices from vfat to something like reiserfs?  (I'm talking about for USB hard drives, not memory sticks)  I'm assuming you can because I don't know why you wouldn't be able to, just wondering if anybody has done this.

 

I haven't done it, but I'm sure a "mkreiserfs /dev/sda1" will do that (that is assuming that sda1 is the device generated by the usb module and not your primary scsi disk  :Wink:  ) Also, you shouldn't have it mounted while you create the file system and - of course - you will loose all data on your USB hd when you create a new fs). Furthermore, you won't be able to access your drive from most other OSs (sorry for all the banalities).

I had issues with 2.4.20 and usb, but 2.4.21 works great for me in that respect. I also endorse using the sync option for mount, with USB2.0 this is still way fast!

Final comment regarding the doc: you need either uhci or ohci, depending on your motherboard. For my ASUS P4PE it's uhci.

----------

## Chris Finch

 *mr_neutron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am currently experimenting with mounting my /home partition from an ext2 formatted USB flash memory device, so I can share it between my Laptop and Desktop and don't have to sync files all the time. So far I have found it save to call "/bin/sync" (writes all pending data to disks) from .bash_logout, and unplug the device without unmounting it.

 

sounds rather scary to me, I wouldn't want to jeopardize my /home in that way. Have you tried net-misc/unison ? It's a very reliable and flexible, yet easy solution to keep your data in sync.

----------

## mr_neutron

Yes, Unison is a nice tool. I have given up the original idea quickly, instead I used rsync to keep my "/home"s in sync via the USB Memory (all automated with .bash_profile and .bash_logout).

However, my laptop recently died, so I do not have to sync any more   :Crying or Very sad: 

@ kverastin:

I don't have a USB hard drive, but you can handle a USB Memory stick just like a hard drive, even create multiple partitions on it and format them with different FS.

I tried reiserfs on my 128MB USB memory (just for fun). It works, but it is sloooow and you loose 33 MB for metadata.

----------

## swingarm

Just to let  people here know I compiled the following into the kernel and it works fine on my USB Pen Drive:

```

usbcore

usb-storage

usb-uhci

vfat 

```

They don't have to be loaded as modules at least in my case.

----------

## cryos

Thanks for the guide - it helped me to get my SmartDisk multi memory card reader to work - at least for the Sony Memory Stick, I don't have the others  :Smile:  Looking forward to trying to get my USB Flash Drive to work when it arrives too.

----------

## sebo

Hi,

This post seems very good for me. However, after following the instructions (I recompiled the kernel with the provided options), modprobe could'nt locate the different modules:

modprobe usbcore

modprobe usb-storage

modprobe usb-uhci

modprobe vfat 

...

Do I have to compile them apart? Or have I forgotten something in the kernel compile command?

Thanks...  :Confused: 

----------

## Chris Finch

maybe you have forgotten make modules and make modules_install?

what is the output of

```
ls -R /lib/modules/`uname -r` |grep usb
```

 and

```
ls -R /lib/modules/`uname -r` |grep vfat
```

?

If that doesn't find the modules (with an o extension, assuming you use a 2.4 kernel) then you haven't installed them correctly.

----------

## sebo

I indeed did not compile the kernel using  make modules and make modules_install commands....

That's now better.

However, here are two strange errors coming up when I "modprobe" usb-uhci and vfat...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# modprobe usb-uhci
> 
> Note: /etc/modules.conf is more recent than /lib/modules/2.4.20/modules.dep
> ...

 

When I do the commands you asked, I got:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls -R /lib/modules/`uname -r` |grep usb
> 
> modules.usbmap
> ...

 

Any ideas??? Thnaks Chris for your support.

----------

## Chris Finch

Sebastien: pheew, no idea. The good news is that your modules are now in place, but why trying to load them should give that error I don't know. One thing you can try is to plug in your usb-device before you boot up. Did you reboot or do an update-modules?

I have had crazy problems with 2.4.20 and usb, but since I installed a vanilla 2.4.21 everything works very well. As a last resort, you can try that.

----------

## Garbz

YAY this works for my Olympus C730 Camera  :Smile: :  Now where is gimp installed   :Cool: 

----------

## windex82

Im attempting to use the memory stick through a clie, without much luck, sony dosnt offically support linux, but their forums have a few (2-3 active member in the linux forum) whitch indicate that mounting the stick like a mass storage device works fine.

Their how-to has the same instructions almost word for word.  Im not gettin any error while loading modules, but this error in dmesg prevents me mounting the stick.

Heres the error im getting:

```

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-2, assigned address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Sony      Model: CLIE MGMS         Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdb : status = 1, message = 00, host = 0, driver = 08

Current sd00:00: sense key Not Ready

Additional sense indicates Medium not present

sdb : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:10, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:10, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.3-2 address 3

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-2, assigned address 4

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

```

The first thing to notice is that it assumes the stick is 1g, nope 128m.  TIA

----------

## Chris Finch

windex82:

I have no personal experience with this, but the dmesg output seems to suggest that rewriting the partition table on your stick could make it work. Can (or do) you access the stick from other OSs? If not, I would suggest to rewrite the partition table with cfdisk /dev/sdb, reformat the stick (ext2 is probably best for that purpose; if you want to access the stick from other OSs, format it as vfat from windows), and try again. Of course, doing so you will lose all data on your stick (if there already is any).

----------

## liuspider

 *windex82 wrote:*   

> Im attempting to use the memory stick through a clie, without much luck, sony dosnt offically support linux, but their forums have a few (2-3 active member in the linux forum) whitch indicate that mounting the stick like a mass storage device works fine.
> 
> Their how-to has the same instructions almost word for word.  Im not gettin any error while loading modules, but this error in dmesg prevents me mounting the stick.
> 
> Heres the error im getting:
> ...

 

That WARNING does not harms at all,

I think u just forget to load scsi-disk modules, sd_mod

----------

## windex82

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have no personal experience with this, but the dmesg output seems to suggest that rewriting the partition table on your stick could make it work. Can (or do) you access the stick from other OSs? If not, I would suggest to rewrite the partition table with cfdisk /dev/sdb, reformat the stick (ext2 is probably best for that purpose; if you want to access the stick from other OSs, format it as vfat from windows), and try again. Of course, doing so you will lose all data on your stick (if there already is any).

 

It works fine in windows, there was a fake scsi driver that needed to be installed and dummy software that would automagicly put files of various extensions in there respective dirs. The thing I'm mostly concerned about is the ability to still read the card from the palm.  Its got an mp3 player on it that i use(d) for a ton of stuff, mowing the lawn, working out, etc as well as to storeing anything else small i need to hang on to. I highly doubt it could read ext2, and since linux dosnt mount as vfat im starting to wonder if the palm would even read that... As for the other poster suggesting warnings arent serious, thats not the problem, if it was just the warning i wouldnt have posted its the 'errors' a few lines up _im_ worried about.

*note when i run cfdisk on the stick it gets the correct size, and everything else right, it also says the sticks fs is fat16

----------

## windex82

Alright well i guess you all get to flog me for being retarded... this whole time ive been doing 'mount /dev/sdb /mnt/palm' instead of 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/palm'

Please please hold the applause...

::takes a bow, waiting to be crowned dumbass of the day::

----------

## scourage

I'm running gentoo-sources 2.4.20 and I have SCSI support built into the kernel and all the USB modules installed.  The problem is don't have a /dev/sda anywhere.  I have a /dev/scsi directory, but there is nothing in it.  Any ideas?

----------

## Chris Finch

scourage: given that everything else is correct, try the following: plug in your usb-device BEFORE you boot and see if it works then. That has made the change for me on the 2.4.20. Since I switched to 2.4.21, I don't have to do that any more.

----------

## scourage

Chris, 

I'm emerging the vanilla sources now.  I hope this works.

Cheers.

----------

## scourage

Updating to kernel 2.4.21 didn't quite have the effect I was looking for.  I've included the .config file for the kernel so that somebody else might see if I missed anything.  I still don't have any scsi devices in /dev except for /dev/scsi which is an empty directory.  Also when I run dmesg it says: 

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x54c/0x10) is not claimed by any active driver.

it seems that the usb-storage is being lazy.  What other files should I post to help out.

Thanks for your help

//.config follows//

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHIO is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUSMGR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CMBATT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ADI=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SUNRPC is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

CONFIG_USB_DC2XX=m

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

----------

## Chris Finch

I don't see anything missing, except you want to add ehci, too, for usb 2.0. And DEVPTS_FS should not be ticked, that's all over the docs.

You can trry uhci-alt or ohci instead of uhci, maybe that's what your motherboard requires (just one of those at a time). But chances are that uhci is right for you.

Do you not use scsi emulation for your cd-rom? If you do, /dev/scsi can't be empty. I don't know if it's needed for usb, though. Nevertheless, my /etc/modules.autoload has

```

ide-scsi

sg

sr_mod

sd_mod

usb-uhci

usb-storage

ehci-hcd

```

maybe that'll do for you. Good luck!

----------

## scourage

I guess I should have looked in more than one place to see if my device is supported.  The one webpage I looked at said sure it is.  Guess it wasn't so accurate.  I've got a Sony DSC-P72 (digital camera) which is supposedly supported.  The reality of it is that I needed to modify the kernel source.  I found this modification specificially for my device. I'm trying that.  

Change in kernel is:

1. edit file linux/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h

2. find line that contains "DSC-S30/S70/S75/505V/F505/F707/F717"

3. change 0x0440 value 2 lines above to 0x0450

Chris thanks for your help. I appriciate it.  I'll let you know if this works.

Cheers

----------

## scourage

That did the trick.  Everything works as advertised.

cheers

----------

## rcxAsh

Ok, I had it working, but now it's not anymore!!!

I first tried it with a Sony Clie and used:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

and it worked fine!  "Amazing!"  I said and then proceeded to add an entry to my fstab file to let me use it as non-root.  As non root, I typed: 

```
 mount /mnt/usb 
```

 and it worked great.  

Next, I got out my digital camera and plugged it in.  Upon trying to mount, however, I got:

```
mount /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
```

.

Okay, so I went back in to root and tried:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
```

 instead and it worked (notice sdb not sda, a dmesg listed sdb for the camera!  yah!.... or so I thought.  Now, nothing can be mounted anymore!  Everytime I try to mount either my Clie or my camera, I get 

```
mount: special device /dev/sdx1 does not exist
```

What happened?  They worked once and then stopped!  :Sad:  Does having a USB hub and two USB devices cause some sort of conflict?

EDIT:

Okay, after a reboot, I could get the camera working again on /dev/sdb1, but no more luck with the Clie.  Under the Clie's dmesg output there are some lines that sound slightly scary:

```
sda : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table
```

Um...  the "unable to read partition table" sounds bad, but I can still access my files on the Clie itself.  Also, as was mentioned earlier by another Clie user, my 128MB memory stick is being reported as 1GB!  (Now wouldn't that be nice if it was true  :Wink:  ).

Also, I found that if I unmounted the camera and then unplugged it, I could no longer mount it.    (at least not till another reboot I'm guessing, as happened earlier)

----------

## windex82

Ive noticed the same thing with the clie, it does this in windows too, except without an error... it just locks when trying to connect (in windows) Ive found that the only way ive been able to remount the clie is to reboot... un/re-loading the modules dosnt seem to do the trick.

From your post im gathering you rebooted then tried the camera again, then the clie and would not work, have you tried rebooting then trying the clie?

Ive found that sometimes after mounting then unmounting the clie MS, sometimes youll be able to do it a few time, then it will stop being able to find the sd* device.  Ive yet to see a reason why it does it but i follow the same procedure every time:

Put clie on cradle

start ms connect

mount

do stuff with stick

unmount

stop ms connect

lift off cradle

I could see it screwing up if i picked the clie up before unmounting and disconnecting, but even then the OS should be gracefull enough to handle this itself.

----------

## rcxAsh

 *windex82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> From your post im gathering you rebooted then tried the camera again, then the clie and would not work, have you tried rebooting then trying the clie?
> 
> 

 

No, I actually tried the Clie first, which didn't work.  Then I tried the Camera, which worked.  

I just rebooted and tried again, but the Clie still doesn't work...  Do you think that something bad happened to my memory stick when I mounted it successfully for the first and last time?  (I performed some file operations, but I do believe that I unmounted it before disconnecting).

----------

## windex82

its possible, do you have another stick you could try?  I formated my stick before realizing my error so I dont know if formating had any effect on mine.

----------

## rcxAsh

No, I only have one memory stick.  However, I decided to just format the stick to see what would happen.  After formatting, it's working now!  A dmesg also reports a more accurate size of the stick.  Thanks for your help windex82!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## x20vmk4x

with my archos jukebox studio 20, after i plug it in and run dmesg, i get this:

```

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW2100E          Rev: 1.0M

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

...

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

...

hub 1-0:0: debounce: port 6: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

hub 4-0:0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

hub 4-0:0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2

usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 2

hub 1-0:0: debounce: port 6: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

hub 4-0:0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

hub 4-0:0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 3

```

the relevant output of lsusb is as follows:

```

bash-2.05b# lsusb -v

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 05ab:0031 In-System Design ATA Bridge

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=19:No

 such device)

cannot get string descriptor 1, error = No such device(19)

cannot get string descriptor 2, error = No such device(19)

cannot get string descriptor 5, error = No such device(19)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol       255 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x05ab In-System Design

  idProduct          0x0031 ATA Bridge

  bcdDevice            1.10

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 5 

  bNumConfigurations      1

cannot get config descriptor 0, No such device (19)

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=19:No

 such device)

```

anyone have any ideas?

TIA

bryan

----------

## hertog

Hmm, would it be possible to install a small gentoo dist on one of those?

IIRC my bios is capable of booting from USB-(pen)drives (hey, nice! that means I can flash bios from it!)  so it would be a valid option for a small rescue system.

Now for the real question... how big is the minimal install of (console) linux? I would like to try this out (linux on usb-stick) but when coming home with a too small a pendrive would ruin the fun, wouldn't it  :Smile: 

----------

## Cradle22

Hi!

I have been using my USB penstick with these instructions for a while now.

Yesterday I bought a CmTech mp3-player, with build-in 64MB storage and a SmartCard-slot.

Under windows (apart from installing a crappy exe that always crashes) a two fake SCSI drives are being installed, one for the internal memory, one for the SmartCard. Both memorys are formatted with FAT12.

But linux can't recognize the drive. Remember, it works with my no-name USB-memorystick.

I tried compiling all modules natively into the kernel, didn't help.

Heres's what dmesg says upon connecting my WORKING USBStick:

 *Quote:*   

> hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 2
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor:           Model: USB DISK          Rev: 4.0A
> ...

 

And now here's what dmesg says upon connecting the mp3-player:

 *Quote:*   

> hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-1, assigned address 2
> 
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x66f/0x27) is not claimed by any active driver.

 

Here's what lsusb says about the mp3 player:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 066f:0027 SigmaTel, Inc.
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

 

Any ideas anybody if at all, and if yes, how I could get this to work? I think that the USB-storage-module simply doen't know that my device can be handled as an USB-disc, and therefore leaves it alone for safetys sake...???

----------

## Snakey

Hello people,

I have my Sony Clie and I got my stick working ALMOST fine... I can see the files in my stick (my mp3s and stuff) and I erase them if I want to. The problem comes when I try to copy files back. It says it doesn't have enough storage space in the stick. I tried only 1 mp3, same error. Anyone knows what's up? Oh and I do get a weird error when I load the module usb-uhci:

```

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: insmod usb-uhci failed

```

I get that but on the dmesg I get this message:

```

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 02:13:44 Aug 21 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

```

So I'm not sure if I'm supposed to get that.. but I still can't copy my mp3s back to the memstick.. Any ideas?

----------

## jo_vermeulen

Hi,

I think my USB stick is conflicting with my CD-drive (which has SCSI-emulation).

This is what I get when I run dmesg:

```

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

host/usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 2, frame# 833

host/usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 558

  Vendor: Generic   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 7.77

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

sr0: CDROM (ioctl) reports ILLEGAL REQUEST.

cdrom: open failed.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1f.2-1 address 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 3

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

sr0: CDROM (ioctl) reports ILLEGAL REQUEST.

cdrom: open failed.

```

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## viperlin

i have SCSI emulation on my DVD-RW and my USB pen drive works fine

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.1-1, assigned address 2

Oct 19 12:45:23 Raiden usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x5dc/0x80) is not claimed by any active driver.

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden Vendor: LEXAR     Model: JUMPDRIVE         Rev: 1.01

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Oct 19 12:45:26 Raiden USB Mass Storage support registered.

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden SCSI device sda: 251904 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden sda: Write Protect is off

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_cp437

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

Oct 19 12:45:35 Raiden modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

```

well sortof but it works without fail, so i have no need to fix all those errors

----------

## rpodgorny

Hi,

has anyone played with usb-storage in 2.6 kernels? For me it works fine but it has a strange hitch. I can plug the usb-stick and dmesg says the normal stuff. It automatically creates the /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 devices and I can mount them. Reading and writing is fine, so is unmounting. BUT! When I unplug the device, the /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 stay there and replugging the usb-stick again causes /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 to be created. It can continue over sdc, sdd, and so on...

Anyone knows what do do with this?

Thanks...

----------

## Fraggy

Actually I was having a bit of trouble with it.  Everything comes up fine and dandy, dmesg spits out what it should but yet its just not there.  So then I go back and have a look at the whole thread and I see people talking about needing sd_mod so here I am recompiling the kernel for it.  Thing is, I've never needed the SCSI Disk Support with the 2.4 kernel and for 2.6 I guess I do.

 *Quote:*   

> hub 1-2:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 9
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor: SanDisk   Model: ImageMate CF-SM   Rev: 0100
> ...

 

I suppose my first question is, "are you supermounting it?" and if the answer is yes, I might just say "try it without" assuming you have not tried it without  :Razz:  Ill update in a little when the kernel cake is done in the gcc oven and Ill let you know what I used as filling and if it turned out agreeable to my stomach.

----------

## john.robinson

I'm having some troubles like this on my system. Plugging in my USB memory drive doesn't autoload sd_mod and I think it should; I *don't* load sd_mod etc. in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 and I don't want to. Can anyone tell me how to make hotplug or whatever do the work as I think it should? All that appears in my logs when I plug the stick in is this:

```
Oct 22 19:27:29 out kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:01.2-2, assigned address 2

Oct 22 19:27:29 out kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x8ec/0x10) is not claimed by any active driver.

Oct 22 19:27:32 out kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Oct 22 19:27:32 out kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

Oct 22 19:27:32 out kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 22 19:27:33 out kernel:   Vendor: M-Sys     Model: DiskOnKey         Rev: 2.01

Oct 22 19:27:33 out kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct 22 19:27:33 out kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.
```

The same applies for my CD writer. I do load the driver for my elderly SCSI card in modules.autoload, because it's a non-PnP ISA card. However I think hotplug (or something) should then notice there's a SCSI bus, probe it, find my CD-R, and load up sr_mod and sg. Any ideas?

----------

## TobiWan

Hello everybody,

I am trying to mount a USB Pocket Boy. Essentially, the pocket boy is nothing more than a case with an interface that lets you plugin ordinary 2,5' notebook harddisks and use them via USB 1.1. I am using an old Toshiba 3,1GB drive which works fine under Windows 98SE and Windows 2000. Now I'm stuck with Linux.

I believe it should work because for the USB bus it is just an ordinary USB mass storage device, essentially the same thing as a memory stick. Windows 2000 doesn't need a specialised driver. It uses the buildin USB mass storage driver.

I followed the howto step by step. Actually I already had compiled all the necessary stuff into the kernel using the latest gaming sources.

Now I'm stuck at:

dmesg output:

```

Linux version 2.4.20-gaming-r3 (root@coruscant) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #3 Tue Sep 16 19:26:42 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff0000 - 000000004fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff3000 - 0000000050000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 327664

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 98288 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1400.098 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2791.83 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1291192k/1310656k available (2584k kernel code, 19076k reserved, 677k data, 136k init, 393152k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1400.0439 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6750 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666750, slice: 1333375

CPU0<T0:2666736,T1:1333360,D:1,S:1333375,C:2666750>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4e0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 03): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:07.0

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O]

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS snapshot 2.4.20-2003-01-14_00:43_UTC with ACLs, quota, no debug enabled

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c04865c4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1185M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT133 @ 0xe8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT133 @ 0xe8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0b.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0b.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 16384 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.1, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x3f0/0x205) is not claimed by any active driver.

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 4

Adding Swap: 2104472k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:09.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xf8950000, 00:30:84:26:4e:6e, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: LTR-24102B        Rev: 5S04

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-ROM DVD-106   Rev: 1.22

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 30x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 2h

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,5), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=4 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 5

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0d.0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.3-2.4 address 5

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 6

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=6 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 7

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 7

```

Sorry for doing this, but I really don't know what's essential here.

Now what?

Mounting the thing doesn't work. I tried every scsi device from /dev/sda0 to /dev/sda10. How do I know if such a device exists and identify it?

By the way: I already mentioned that the device is working under Windows. Also I have other working USB devices under Gentoo (HP ScanJet 3300C).

Thanks for any suggestions,

Tobias

----------

## vhkristof

What about automatically mounting it when you plug it in your USB port?

Or showing it on your gnome desktop as soon as you pugged the thing in?

----------

## TobiWan

 *vhkristof wrote:*   

> What about automatically mounting it when you plug it in your USB port?
> 
> Or showing it on your gnome desktop as soon as you pugged the thing in?

 

I don't quite understand what you are trying to explain.

 :Question:  What do you mean by "automatically mounting it"?

 :Question:  What feature of Gnome do you refer to?

 :Exclamation:  Please be more precise since I have absolutely no experience with USB devices plugged to Linux.

By the way: I have Gnome 2.4 up and running as well as KDE 3.1.4.

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## gen2newB

He is thinking like in Windows. When you plug in a USB device it is automatically recognized and ready to go without mounting or anything, not that you have to mount anything in windows. It would be nice for that to happen, but i wouldn't have the first clue on how to do that.

----------

## vhkristof

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> He is thinking like in Windows. When you plug in a USB device it is automatically recognized and ready to go without mounting or anything, not that you have to mount anything in windows. It would be nice for that to happen, but i wouldn't have the first clue on how to do that.

 

Exactly:

You plug the USB 'HD', and it gets automatically mounted.

So, you plug it in, and you can do a 'ls /mnt/.....' without doing

the mounting manually.

What I meant with the gnome thingy was:

I want an icon to appear on my desktop showing me that my USB

'HD' was mounted when I plugged it in.

Greetz

----------

## TobiWan

 *vhkristof wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> You plug the USB 'HD', and it gets automatically mounted.
> ...

 

Sorry, but I still don't get it. The reason why I posted was because when I plug in the drive, it doesn't get mounted automatically.

So I was hoping someone could decypher the printout of dmesg for me and tell me wether I can mount the thing or if there is still something wrong.

I guess I know what you are refering to in Gnome. When a device is mounted Gnome automatically creates an desktop icon. This doesn't help me either since I can't mount the thing. Neither automatically or manually. This is exactly where I need help.

cheers,

Tobias

----------

## vhkristof

Can't you just mount /dev/sda1 ?

Try to plug it out, and back in and post your 

tail /var/log/messages

Greetz

----------

## TobiWan

 *vhkristof wrote:*   

> Can't you just mount /dev/sda1 ?
> 
> Try to plug it out, and back in and post your 
> 
> tail /var/log/messages
> ...

 

No, I'm sorry. I followed the howto exactly. /dev/sda1 doesn't exist, so I can't mount it.

Posting my /var/log/messages will be hard, since I'm not using a realtime kernel logger but a buffered one.

Isn't the dmesg output any clue as to why it doesn't work?

I guess the link between the scsi device file and the storage device is missing. After all, as you can see in my dmesg output the device is there allright but I just don't know how to address it since /dev/sda1 seems to be wrong. Maybe the device file is a different one? But which one and how do I know?

Plugging out and plugging in again does not change that either.

I really need to find out, which device to mount or how to create an interface between a scsi device file and the storage device.

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## vhkristof

I'm using mm-sources...

Want me to post my .config ?

----------

## rpodgorny

Do you use the sd_mod kernel module (or something like that which has "sd" in it and is located in the SCSI section)?

----------

## vhkristof

Have you looked at this thread?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101158

Greetz,

Kristof

----------

## TobiWan

 *czerteak wrote:*   

> Do you use the sd_mod kernel module (or something like that which has "sd" in it and is located in the SCSI section)?

 

I followed the initial howto of this thread exactly with the difference that I have all necessary kernel options compiled into the kernel. As you can see in my dmesg output, the device is recognized as a USB mass storage device. SCSI suport is working perfectly as well as you can see in dmesg.

I just need to know how to mount the thing, since I don't know what device file it is hiding behind. Doesn't this information come from the dmesg outpu? How do I read it?

regards,

Tobias

----------

## rpodgorny

 *TobiWan wrote:*   

>  *czerteak wrote:*   Do you use the sd_mod kernel module (or something like that which has "sd" in it and is located in the SCSI section)? 
> 
> I followed the initial howto of this thread exactly with the difference that I have all necessary kernel options compiled into the kernel. As you can see in my dmesg output, the device is recognized as a USB mass storage device. SCSI suport is working perfectly as well as you can see in dmesg.
> 
> I just need to know how to mount the thing, since I don't know what device file it is hiding behind. Doesn't this information come from the dmesg outpu? How do I read it?
> ...

 

You can't mount the thing since you don't even see the device file. That's what the "sd module" thing is good for. When you make this work, mounting will be easy...

For ex. on my machine, when I plug the device in, dmesg says the same things (therefore, your SCSI subsystem seems to be working) but then I get some output from the "sd module" telling me it's creating some kind of connection between SCSI device number XY (LUN Z and other stuff) and the /dev/sdXX file.

```

hub 4-1:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 16

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdi: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sdi: cache data unavailable

sdi: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host8/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi disk sdi at scsi8, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi8, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 16

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 15

```

----------

## TobiWan

 *Quote:*   

> You can't mount the thing since you don't even see the device file. That's what the "sd module" thing is good for. When you make this work, mounting will be easy... 

 

Ah, I'm beginning to understand. How do I make use of this "sd module"? I believe I followed the initial howto step by step. I verified that I had all the needed kernel options. I already had them compiled into the kernel.

Where do I find this "sd module" when I start "make menuconfig"?

When I choose "SCSI support" I activated "SCSI support" (*), "SCSI CDROM" (M), "SCSI generic support" (M), "Probe all LUNs..." (*) and "Verbode SCSI error..." (*). All moduls are autoloaded at boottime.

Is the "sd modul" missing? I am using gaming-sources3. Could it be that I am missing an option in menuconfig?

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## rpodgorny

 *TobiWan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   You can't mount the thing since you don't even see the device file. That's what the "sd module" thing is good for. When you make this work, mounting will be easy...  
> 
> Ah, I'm beginning to understand. How do I make use of this "sd module"? I believe I followed the initial howto step by step. I verified that I had all the needed kernel options. I already had them compiled into the kernel.
> 
> Where do I find this "sd module" when I start "make menuconfig"?
> ...

 

I have to declare I use the 2.6 kernel series right at the beginning but the option should be a few lines above the SCSI CDROM support. It's called SCSI disk support. Read the help for that option. Compiling it to the kernel or as a module should make no difference but as I see you have the CDROM support as module, keeping the disk support as module too would be less messy :-)

----------

## TobiWan

 *czerteak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have to declare I use the 2.6 kernel series right at the beginning but the option should be a few lines above the SCSI CDROM support. It's called SCSI disk support. Read the help for that option. Compiling it to the kernel or as a module should make no difference but as I see you have the CDROM support as module, keeping the disk support as module too would be less messy 

 

Hi there,

I have SCSI disk support compiled into the kernel. The module would be sd_mod.o

Since it is compiled into the kernel, what can be the cause for the non-existing device file for the USB device?

Could it be that SCSI disk support has to be activated at boot time by adding a kernel boot option (like for using SCSi emulation for CDROM)?

Could it be that although SCSI disk support is compiled into the kernel it just doesn't work?

regards,

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

```

...

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

...

```

Doesn't this already mean the SCSI drive emulation works? Does this snipplet from dmesg contain any information which device file I have to address when mounting?

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

This happens when I plugout and plugin again:

```

...

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.3-2.4 address 5

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 6

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=6 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 7

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 7

```

What does the address mean? For example the 5, then the 6 and the 7?

Could it be that hotplug is not configured in the right way?

I am an absolut rookie concerning USB under Linux, so maybe someone could shed a little light on this one please   :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

 *vhkristof wrote:*   

> Have you looked at this thread?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101158
> 
> Greetz,
> ...

 

It seems like he has the same problem but the thread contains no solution as how to solve it  :Crying or Very sad: 

This is a hard one. I just can feel the thing could work but it just won't  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I need more information about how hotplug works and why I can't get a mountable device file.

cheers,

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

I just recompiled my kernel with the gaming-sources3 and activated verbose USB output.

I will post my monster dmesg output here in the hope someone can make something from it:

```

.1, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x3f0/0x205) is not claimed by any active driver.

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2.4, assigned address 4

Adding Swap: 2104472k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:09.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xf8950000, 00:30:84:26:4e:6e, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: LTR-24102B        Rev: 5S04

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-ROM DVD-106   Rev: 1.22

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 30x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 2h

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,5), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 79

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 81

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xf7503280 Out: 0xf7503294 Int: 0x00000000 (Period 0)

usb-storage: New GUID 05e307020000000000000000

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is -32, data is 128

usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0x80000480

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 57 f7 e3 74 2a c0

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x7 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): xfer 255 bytes

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_msg() returned -84 xferred 0/255

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): unknown error

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: Bulk status result = -84

usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

usb-storage: Bulk reset requested

usb-storage: Bulk soft reset failed -110

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 57 f7 e3 74 2a c0

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x8 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=-110

usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

usb-storage: Bulk reset requested

usb-storage: Bulk soft reset failed -110

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 57 f7 e3 74 2a c0

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x9 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=-110

usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

usb-storage: Bulk reset requested

usb-storage: Bulk soft reset failed -110

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

```

There is still no /dev/sda1 I could mount. The /dev/scsi tree seems to be containing the two scsi emulated CD drives.

Any clues?!

regards,

Tobias

----------

## vhkristof

Why don't you try the mm-sources, just in case ....

----------

## TobiWan

Ups. I actually posted in German. Bad Habit.  :Embarassed: 

Sorry

This is my kernel .config:

```

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PF is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PG is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BCM4400 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_NS558=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ADI=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_QIFACE_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PAGEBUF_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

```

A special thanks goes to Jan, who knows what I mean,

Tobias

----------

## agrippa_cash

This thread (originally pointed to in yet another thread)[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15334&highlight=[/url] shows a script that mounts and unmounts USB drives.  Unfortunatly I cannot get it to work.

Part of my problem may be that my USB drive is bargain basement  *Quote:*   

> scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:
> 
>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
> ...

  and without vendor or Product info.

Another problem may be that as I insert and remove the usbdrive, new SCSI hosts are created to address it.  This makes my fstab location of "dev/sda1" inaccurate as the drive is addressed as "dev/sdb1" c1,d1 etc....  Hopefully the script removes the SCSI host as well.  If you get it working please post HOW.

----------

## pregopresto

hi

i am not at home, currently, but as soon as i have time and my gentoo box again, i will have a look at it

prego

----------

## TobiWan

Thanks a lot. Until then I will have the kernel compiled the way we discussed.

thanks again,

Tobias

----------

## shakti

i dont know why but for me it only works sometimes. when i plug in my flash drive the first time nothing happens, i have to unplug it and replug it 2 or 3 times before it shows up in /dev

sometimes it gets detected but does not create /dev entries and sometimes it works like a charm... using kernel 2.6.0-test9 but it happened with 2.4 also....any ideas where to start looking?

----------

## viperlin

i never have any trouble with it. maybe your USB port is dusty?  :Wink: 

----------

## gkmac

 *czerteak wrote:*   

> has anyone played with usb-storage in 2.6 kernels? For me it works fine but it has a strange hitch. I can plug the usb-stick and dmesg says the normal stuff. It automatically creates the /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 devices and I can mount them. Reading and writing is fine, so is unmounting. BUT! When I unplug the device, the /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 stay there and replugging the usb-stick again causes /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 to be created. It can continue over sdc, sdd, and so on...

 

I am having a similar problem with a USB to IDE adaptor (under gentoo-sources-2.4.20), that allows hard drives, CD-ROMs, DVD-ROMs or CD writers to be plugged into a USB port (so you can use them quickly without taking the PC case off).

In my case, connecting it works; /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 appear and mounting/reading/writing and unmount works flawlessly, but disconnecting it doesn't make the /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 disappear.

What's more, reconnecting it (regardless of whether the same IDE device is attached to it, or if a different IDE device is attached) seems to make it useless until the next reboot and any program accessing /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 from that point locks hard; the program cannot be killed even if you use kill -9

When the device is connected, two processes "usb-storage-0" and "scsi_eh_1" are created. Even when the device is disconnected, these processes don't disappear and those cannot be killed (even with -9)

So in short, once I disconnect the device I cannot use it again AT ALL until I reboot, which is a PITA.

Any remedies?

----------

## CrunchyB

[quote="gkmac"] *czerteak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So in short, once I disconnect the device I cannot use it again AT ALL until I reboot, which is a PITA.
> 
> Any remedies?

 

Does this happen when you umount properly?

----------

## gkmac

 *CrunchyB wrote:*   

>  *gkmac wrote:*   
> 
> So in short, once I disconnect the device I cannot use it again AT ALL until I reboot, which is a PITA.
> 
> Any remedies? 
> ...

 

Yes it does. Even if I don't mount the device at all (i.e. if I just connect and then disconnect it) then disconnecting it make it useless until the next reboot.

EDIT: All the usb-storage, scsi-emulation and stuff is compiled into the kernel (i.e. not as modules). Does this contribute to this problem?

----------

## NOS2

Thanks for the great help, my usb-mouse and usb 2 harddisk van lacie works great.

greetz NOS2

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lunatc

EDIT 08-01-2004:

1.- Modified the usb-storage script for fixing some problems that make on some systems to call this script too early.

2.- Modified usbstoragemount to behave correctly on USB disks that has no partition info (formatted as a big floppy).

[/EDIT]

EDIT 30-01-2004:

1.- Modified usbstoragemount to behave correctly when two USB disks are inserted (duplicated mounts/mount points)

[/EDIT]

 *agrippa_cash wrote:*   

> This thread (originally pointed to in yet another thread)[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15334&highlight=[/url] shows a script that mounts and unmounts USB drives.  Unfortunatly I cannot get it to work.
> 
> ................
> 
> Part of my problem may be that my USB drive is bargain basement 
> ...

 

Hey.

I've just modified my script to make it work with no "Product name" and also for 2.6 kernel.

I've tested it on my system (2.6.0-test9-mm1) and I haven't noticed any issues (at the moment!  :Wink:  )

So Here is the "re-post":

BTW, maybe it isn't a very "polished" script but it works for me  :Wink: 

WARNING:

1.-The script modifies the fstab to allow users to safely umount the automounted device. 

So make sure this script fits on your system. USE IT AT YOUR OWN RISK.!! 

2.-I've done with vfat-formatted devices in mind so modify it to suit your needs. 

3.-It mounts the filesystem as owner root and with a "usbstorage" group, and with 

0770 permissions. Add users to the "usbstorage" group to allow users to access 

/umount the filesystem. 

4.-Sorry for my english!  

Installing... 

This scrips needs hotplug merged.

Create (if not exists) a directory /var/run/usb.

Create/Modify /etc/hotplug/usb/usb-storage:

```

#!/bin/bash 

# In my system I need this to refresh devfs when an usb-storage device 

# is inserted. I don't know why I need to refresh devfs but it works!! 

# On some systems this can be commented.

kill -HUP `pidof devfsd` 

# Call automounter script

sleep 2; /usr/local/bin/usbstoragemount $REMOVER 

MPOINT=$(cat $REMOVER | grep "#mounted: " | awk -F\  '{print $2}') 

if [ ! -z "$MPOINT" ] ; then 

    # Do here whatever you like as open the path in konqueror and the like... 

    echo $MPOINT 

fi

```

Copy the script to /usr/local/bin (for example) as usbstoragemount:

```

#!/bin/bash

# usbstoragemount: A script to automount usb-storage devices

# Antonio Trujillo Coronado - lunatc at terra dot es

# lunatc at gentoo forums.

# 13-11-2003 Modified to work on 2.6 kernels and on devices with no "Product-name" defined.

# 07-11-2004 Modified to work on USB disks formatted as a big floppy (no partition info)

MOUNTOWNER=root

MOUNTGROUP=usbstorage

MYNAME="$(basename $0):"

MOUNTOK=0

REMSCRIPT="$1"

if [ ! $REMSCRIPT ] ; then 

   logger "$MYNAME Using fake remover. $MYNAME shoud be called with the remover path as the first arg."

   REMSCRIPT=/var/run/usb/fake-remover

fi

function GetDev() {

  DEVPATH=$(echo "$I $USBSTORDEV" | awk -F\  '{ printf "/dev/scsi/host%d/bus%d/target%d/lun%d\n",$0,$4,$6,$8  }')

  logger "$MYNAME DevPath: $DEVPATH"

  logger "$MYNAME DevName: $DEVNAME" 

}

function MountDevice() {

# Get mount point name based on the device name. 

# 1st sed:  Remove chars not in the a-z A-Z 0-9 range plus underscore and space chars

# 2nd sed:  Convert spaces to underscore: the {1,} converts two or more consecutive spaces

#           into one

# 3rd sed:  Remove underscores at the end

# 4th sed:  Remove underscores in the beginning

# After all a DEVNAME like "  Flash.  Disk " is converted into "Flash_Disk"

  YETMOUNTED=0

  PART=part1

  mount | grep $DEVPATH/$PART > /dev/null && YETMOUNTED=1

  if [ "$YETMOUNTED" = "0" ] ; then

    PART=disc

    mount | grep $DEVPATH/$PART > /dev/null && YETMOUNTED=1

  fi

if [ "$YETMOUNTED" = "1" ] ; then

 logger "$MYNAME device $DEVPATH/$PART is currently mounted: ignoring..."

else

   MPOINT=/mnt/$(echo "${DEVNAME}" | sed -e "s/[^a-zA-Z0-9_ ]//g" -e "s/\ \{1,\}/_/g" -e "s/_$//g" -e "s/^_//g")

# if mount point does not exists

   if [ ! -d "$MPOINT" ] ; then

       logger "$MYNAME Making directory $MPOINT"

       mkdir "$MPOINT" > /dev/null

   else

   # reuse if not mounted

       if mount | grep "$MPOINT" > /dev/null ; then

           logger "$MYNAME $MPOINT exists and it is currently mounted."

           MPOINT="$MPOINT-$RANDOM"

           logger "$MYNAME Using $MPOINT instead"

           logger "$MYNAME Making directory $MPOINT"

           mkdir "$MPOINT" > /dev/null

       else

           logger "$MYNAME Reusing existing mount point $MPOINT"

       fi

   fi

   # Construct fstab entry...

   

   FS=vfat

   OPTIONS="users,uid=$MOUNTOWNER,gid=$MOUNTGROUP,sync,umask=007"

   PART=part1

   MOUNTCMD="$DEVPATH/$PART $MPOINT -t $FS -o $OPTIONS" 

   TryMount "$MOUNTCMD"

   if [ "$MOUNTOK" = "0" ] ; then

      PART=disc

      MOUNTCMD="$DEVPATH/$PART $MPOINT -t $FS -o $OPTIONS"   

      TryMount "$MOUNTCMD"

   fi

   FSTABENTRY="$DEVPATH/$PART $MPOINT $FS noauto,$OPTIONS 0 0"

# ...and if not exists, add it at the end of fstab plus a comment (I use the remover path)...

# ...the comment serves as an identifier ...

# ...for allowing the remover script to locate the correct fstab entry 

   cat /etc/fstab | grep "$FSTABENTRY" > /dev/null || echo "$FSTABENTRY # $REMSCRIPT" >> /etc/fstab

fi

   

}

function TryMount() {

# mount the device. If can't mount wait a second and retry.

  MOUNTOK=0

  logger "$MYNAME mounting $1"

  if ! mount $1 > /dev/null 2>&1 ; then

        logger "$MYNAME Cannot mount: retrying..."

        sleep 2 

        mount $1 > /dev/null 2>&1 && MOUNTOK=1

  else

        logger "$MYNAME device mounted at $MPOINT"

        MOUNTOK=1

  fi

  test "$MOUNTOK" = "0" && logger "$MYNAME mount retry failed..."

}

function PrepareRemover() {

# Write the remover

# Inside the usbremover:

#  1.- remove old fstab.usbremover file

#  2.- umount device

#  3.- get a copy of the fstab WITHOUT (grep -v) the device entry. 

#      The correct entry gets identified by the "comment"

#  4.- Remove old fstab.old file

#  5.- Make a backup of the fstab (fstab.old)

#  6.- Make fstab.usbremover the new fstab

#  7.- Remove the mount point

# In the function: make the remover script executable.

  echo "#!/bin/bash" > $REMSCRIPT

  echo "rm -f /etc/fstab.usbremover" >> $REMSCRIPT

  echo "/bin/umount $MPOINT" >> $REMSCRIPT

  echo "/bin/cat /etc/fstab | /bin/grep -v \"$REMSCRIPT\" > /etc/fstab.usbremover"  >> $REMSCRIPT

  echo "test -f /etc/fstab.old && rm /etc/fstab.old" >> $REMSCRIPT

  echo "mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old " >> $REMSCRIPT

  echo "mv /etc/fstab.usbremover /etc/fstab " >> $REMSCRIPT

  echo "rmdir $MPOINT" >> $REMSCRIPT

  test "$MOUNTOK" = "1" && echo "#mounted: $MPOINT" >> $REMSCRIPT

  chmod +x "$REMSCRIPT"

  logger "$MYNAME remover $REMSCRIPT created. $MOUNTOK." 

}

function TestKVer() {

  VER=$(uname -r)

  VER=${VER%.*}

  if [ "$VER" = "2.6" ] ; then

    IS26=1

  fi

}

MOUNTCMD="none"

MOUNTOK=0

IS26=0

TestKVer

TESTMODE=1

logger "$MYNAME IS26 status: $IS26"

# Usb-storage device inserted: look  for usb-storage dir entries in proc/scsi

for J in $(find /proc/scsi/ -name "usb-storage*") ; do

# For each dir entry check every file to get USB info:

# Example: when inserted the USB-device info can be located in /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/3

#          it seems than that "3" file is the scsi host (scsi3 in this case)

# Look for every "host file"

for I in $(ls $J) ; do

  # Get info for the host 

  # I use DEVNAME to store the Product name, used later to set the mount point name

  DEVNAME=$(cat $J/$I | grep Product:| awk -F:\  '{print $2}' )

  if [ -z "$DEVNAME" ] ; then

      DEVNAME="USB_Disk-$RANDOM"

  fi

  

  ISATTACHED=$(cat $J/$I | grep Attached:| awk -F:\  '{print $2}' )

  if [ $TESTMODE = 1 ] ; then 

       logger "$MYNAME debug: Name: $DEVNAME"

       logger "$MYNAME debug: Attached.: $ISATTACHED"

       logger "$MYNAME debug: SCSI HOST: $SCSI$I"

       GetDev

       echo ""

  fi

  # If $ISATTACHED is "Yes" then maybe this is the usb device we are looking for 

  # For 2.6 kernels the "Attached" field doesn't exist (on my system at least!)

  if [ "$ISATTACHED" = "Yes" -o $IS26 = 1 ] ; then 

       MODELMATCH=0

  # Try to see if the model in the scsi info 

  #    matches with the USB Name in the usb-storage info

       cat /proc/scsi/scsi | grep -A 3 "Host: scsi$I" | grep -i "Model: $DEVNAME" > /dev/null && MODELMATCH=1

       if [ $MODELMATCH = 0 ] ; then

          # this can happen. An usb device I own shows an empty model string

          logger "$MYNAME Warning: USB Name Not match with scsi info"  

       fi

       # Get the line that has the Channel, Id and Lun to locate the devfs path of the device

       USBSTORDEV=$(cat /proc/scsi/scsi | grep "Host: scsi$I")

       test "$TESTMODE" = "1" && logger "$MYNAME  debug: $USBSTORDEV"

       # Parse de info in the GetDev function. The host is known: "$I"

       GetDev

       MountDevice

       PrepareRemover 

  fi

done

done

```

Currently Running in 4 gentoo desktops and 1 laptop.

Tested on recent 2.4 kernels (2.4.20-gentoo-r6) and 2.6 kernels (2.6-test11 and 2.6.0-mm1)

Hope this helps! 

PS: Be carefull with copy and paste and the browser-wrapped long-lines on the script.Last edited by lunatc on Fri Jan 30, 2004 12:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GlennM

I seem to be having problems similar to shakti's above...sometimes when I plug my Jumpdrive it it works, other times it doesn't. Last night, for example, I must have loaded & unloaded it 30 times with no problems, while today I can't get the damn thing to work (it worked the 3rd out of 10 tries so far). When it doesn't work, /dev/sda1 isn't appearing. I have everything configured as in the first post in this thread. Any suggestions?

----------

## lunatc

When you insert the drive and it doesn't work... and then you try this:

```

kill -HUP `pidof devfsd`

```

then /dev/sda1 appear?   :Question: 

----------

## GlennM

Well, a lot of fiddling later and I've got it isolated. I have an icon for my Jumpdrive on my KDE desktop (because icons are nice...), and if I accidentally click on it when the Jumpdrive isn't inserted, it tells me "No media is available" (or something) and then /dev/sda1 goes away. I can make it come back with "/etc/init.d/hotplug restart"; I havn't tried your idea. If I just use the mount/unmount on the KDE icon and don't try to mount it when it isn't there, everything is fine. A small glitch, to be sure, but easy to work around.

On a side note...the lowest rank is n00b. That's funny... :)

----------

## azcoder

Please Help!!!!

Thanks in advance...

I just got a 256mb SanDisk Cruzer and I can't get it to work.  I think I have the correct USB and SCSI suppor tin the kernel, but after I insert the stick and load the proper modules, then the mount fails.

Here's the end of dmesg after a /etc/init.d/hotplug restart

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 1.25

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x46d/0xc00c) is not claimed by any active driver.

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb2:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

(I issued the mount right here)

hub.c: USB device not accepting new address (error=-71)

usb-storage: host_reset() requested but not implemented

Here is the mount command:

#mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick/

mount: No medium found

Thanks in advance for any help....

 :Wink: 

----------

## GlennM

Huh...well, I fixed it a bit more  :Smile:  azcoder, try refreshing devfs as done in the above script: kill -HUP `pidof devfsd`

Note that that is not a single quote, but the character that shares the key with the ~ next to the 1. That makes my /dev/sda1 reappear. Huh.

----------

## agrippa_cash

Well I almost have it working.  Every time I insert and remove the thing a new /dev/scsi/host is created.  However, the /dev/sd? link works and as I can manually mount from my fstab entry (which is linked to /dev/sda).  I have my cdroms set up as scsi, 

Could that be interfereing?  

Could that fact that I have an unmounted fstab entry pointing to the same location keep the script fromautomatically  mounting my usb drive?

And why do I accumulate all those scsi hosts (I currently have 9)?

Post here later.

Same clueless user.

Same great forums.

----------

## mengle

I have an Archos Recorder 15 mp3 player that just doesn't want to work.  :Mad:   I have all the correct pieces in my kernel (although they're built in; I didn't add them as modules). 

It seems to have worked when I ran dmesg.  Here a small piece of the output:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x5ab/0x31) is not claimed by any active driver.

.

.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1f.2-2 address 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x5ab/0x31) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1f.2-2 address 3

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x5ab/0x31) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

So I think that it works (maybe).  Here's what is in my fstab:

/dev/sda1               /mnt/archos     auto            auto,rw                 0 0

But it won't work or mount because there's no /dev/sda1 or anything like it in /dev/ (no sda2, sdb1, etc.)  Apparently this is how other people have it setup.

Does anyone have any ideas?  I would really like to be able to listen to my music.  Thanks.

----------

## TobiWan

 *pregopresto wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> i am not at home, currently, but as soon as i have time and my gentoo box again, i will have a look at it
> 
> prego

 

Hi Jan,

I recompiled my kernel, using the gentoo-sources from the 2.4.22 release. Everything should be compiled as modules.

This is my config file. Since I still don't know what parts are the important ones, I'll post everything   :Embarassed: 

```

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PF is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PG is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_MIRROR is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=4

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

# CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE is not set

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

# CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ADI=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_IBU_FS is not set

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PAGEBUF_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AX8817X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

```

EDIT:

Because this post still isn't long enought...

My lsmod output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-pcm-oss            38468   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          13232   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

parport_pc             16936   1  (autoclean)

lp                      5952   0  (autoclean)

parport                14880   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

snd-emu10k1            74132   0

snd-pcm                65216   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-emu10k1]

snd-timer              15748   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-util-mem            1376   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-page-alloc          6164   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-hwdep               4800   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-rawmidi            14368   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-device          4112   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi]

snd-ac97-codec         43000   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd                    35204   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-util-mem snd-hwdep snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device snd-ac97-codec]

nvidia               1631200  11

printer                 7456   0  (unused)

analog                  7712   0  (unused)

input                   3648   0  [analog]

emu10k1-gp              1320   0  (unused)

gameport                1692   0  [analog emu10k1-gp]

ide-scsi               10064   0

sr_mod                 13304   0  (unused)

sg                     28044   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               96340   3  [ide-scsi sr_mod sg]

8139too                16360   1

mii                     2608   0  [8139too]

crc32                   2896   0  [8139too]

scanner                10456   0  (unused)

```

What are the next steps to test whether SCSI and USB are interacting the way they should?

thanks a lot for your efforts everybody, especially Jan, who wrote this Howto,

Tobias

----------

## benca1

Oh God! I'm ready to eat a bullet. So many threads on the mysterious /dev/sda1...

If you live in the Bay Area and you get my Intel mp3 player mounted, I'll buy you lunch.

Here's the error output:

```

Dec  4 21:26:35 woob hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-2, assigned address 2

Dec  4 21:26:36 woob usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x8086/0x100) is not claimed                                

 by any active driver.

Dec  4 21:27:00 woob usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.3-2 address 2

```

Here's lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

usb-ohci               17352   0  (unused)

usbcore                55488   1  [usb-ohci]

snd-mixer-oss          10992   0  (autoclean)

serial                 49092   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                28100   0  (autoclean) [serial]

sis900                 12524   1 

snd-emu10k1            57684   0 

snd-pcm                53344   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-timer              12644   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-util-mem            1184   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-rawmidi            12448   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-page-alloc          5652   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         35992   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-device          3776   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi]

snd-hwdep               4672   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd                    27556   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-util-mem snd-rawmidi snd-ac97-codec snd-seq-device snd-hwdep]

soundcore               3364   3  [snd]

sd_mod                 10604   0  (unused)

vfat                    9324   0 

fat                    29816   0  [vfat]

scsi_mod               51380   1  [sd_mod]

nvidia               1626688  11 

```

And what else would you need?

I can't take it anymore. This has been a project, off and on, for several months and I was determined to resolve this tonight and it's been 6 hours! Ahhhhgggggggg.

I tried custom hotplug scripts. Re-compiling my kernel more times then I care to admit. modprobe this and that. I can't get this INtel mp3 player to mount.

However, the Canon G3 seems to be no problem...

Thanks much.[/code]

----------

## jago25_98

/dev/sda1 isn't there for me 

yet usb device is  listed in /proc/bus/usb/devices

using a 2.6test10 kernel.

will post kernel config etc when I can but what else can I check first?

----------

## discostu

I have a brand new usb stick out of the box (MicroAdvantage QuickiDrive) and mounting it doesn't work. usbview doesn't show anything when i put it in and neither does dmesg. I have no problem mounting my compact flash card reader thats usb 1.1 I believe. The usb stick is 2.0 and I have both ehci and ohci modules loaded. Any idea why? Maybe it needs to be formatted or something I don't know. Thanks  :Smile: 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           4224  0

nls_cp437               5888  0

sd_mod                 17312  0

vfat                   16256  0

fat                    47776  1 vfat

parport_pc             27528  1

lp                     12004  0

parport                44096  2 parport_pc,lp

ehci_hcd               24960  0

ohci_hcd               18816  0

md5                     4224  1

ipv6                  261984  7

sg                     37644  0

ext3                  123304  2

jbd                    63000  1 ext3

usblp                  13312  0

snd_intel8x0           32324  4

snd_ac97_codec         55300  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         8064  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            25728  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8324  1 snd_rawmidi

fglrx                 207556  7

nvidia_agp              7580  1

agpgart                32840  2 nvidia_agp

usb_storage            67840  0

usbcore               111700  6 ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usblp,usb_storage

st                     38804  0

scsi_mod              120484  4 sd_mod,sg,usb_storage,st

```

----------

## jago25_98

Is this effecting 2.6 kernels only?

----------

## DooBeDooBeDo

 *GlennM wrote:*   

> Well, a lot of fiddling later and I've got it isolated. I have an icon for my Jumpdrive on my KDE desktop (because icons are nice...), and if I accidentally click on it when the Jumpdrive isn't inserted, it tells me "No media is available" (or something) and then /dev/sda1 goes away. I can make it come back with "/etc/init.d/hotplug restart"; I havn't tried your idea. If I just use the mount/unmount on the KDE icon and don't try to mount it when it isn't there, everything is fine. A small glitch, to be sure, but easy to work around.
> 
> On a side note...the lowest rank is n00b. That's funny... 

 

I create a desktop icon when my digital camera mounts here are the pertient bits of my script

```

        if [ -f /var/run/console.lock ]

        then

                CONSOLEOWNER=`cat /var/run/console.lock`

        elif [ -f /var/lock/console.lock ]

        then

                CONSOLEOWNER=`cat /var/lock/console.lock`

        else

                CONSOLEOWNER=

        fi

       

       # add  a desktop entry

        echo "[Desktop Entry]" >/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Comment=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Comment[en_US]=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Encoding=UTF-8" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Exec=/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/bin/get_cam_pics" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "GenericName=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "GenericName[en_US]=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Icon=camera" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "MimeType=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Name=camera" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Name[en_US]=camera" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Path=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "ServiceTypes=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "SwallowExec=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "SwallowTitle=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Terminal=false" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "TerminalOptions=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "Type=Application" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "X-KDE-SubstituteUID=false" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "X-KDE-Username=" >>/home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        chown $CONSOLEOWNER.users /home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera

        echo "#!/bin/bash" > $REMOVER

        echo "umount -l /mnt/usb" >> $REMOVER

        echo "modprobe -r usb_storage" >> $REMOVER

        # remove the desktop entry

        echo "rm -f /home/$CONSOLEOWNER/Desktop/camera" >> $REMOVER

        chmod a+x $REMOVER

```

----------

## incabolocabus

Thats a pretty slick idea, I like it.

Just a note to make things easier, do something like this

cat > file.txt << EOF

this is a multiline cat

so you don't have to

type so much

EOF

----------

## tactless

Same problem here, folks... /dev/sda1 appears on first connect, disappears (leaving /dev/sda), and doesn't come back until reboot. Kernel 2.4.22, using ide-scsi for two CD-ROM drives. The USB device is an HP Photosmart 850.

I haven't checked this before, but this seems to eat my /proc/bus/usb/devices as well... it emptied out my /proc/bus/usb folder!

Edit: While /dev/sda1 disappears, its target (/dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1) remains, and remains mountable. Update fstab, bada-bing bada-boom! Seems like an obvious devfs issue.

----------

## horgh

hey folks

I also don't have this f*** /dev/sda1 Device. Only a /dev/sda which is mountable with -t usbsf but then there's only crap in it(001, 002 ...). 

I tried for weeks now but no result.  :Sad: 

The USB Device is a Minolta Dimage E203 which shound be easily mounted as usb mass storage device.

 The Kernel is a  2.4.20-gentoo-r8. I have all sd_mod, usbcore, usb-storage, hid, usb-uhci, vfat and stuff loaded

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:11.2-1.2, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x4c8/0x723) is not claimed by any active driver.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 2, frame# 1418

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: MINOLTA   Model: DiMAGE E203       Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 60705 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

USB Mass Storage support registered.

SCSI error: host 0 id 0 lun 0 return code = 8000002

        Sense class 7, sense error 0, extended sense 3

VFS: Disk change detected on device 08:00

SCSI device sda: 60705 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

.

.

.

.

```

TobiWan, I'm currently at the same point as you. Please keep up your research  :Wink:  I'm impatiently tracking this thread 'cause I FINALLY WANT TO STOP BOOTING WINDOWS JUST TO GET MY PICS OUT OF THE CAM *cry*   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tactless

horgh: look in /dev/scsi/.../part? - it might be there even though /dev/sda1 is not.

----------

## gatiba

 *DooBeDooBeDo wrote:*   

>  *GlennM wrote:*   Well, a lot of fiddling later and I've got it isolated. I have an icon for my Jumpdrive on my KDE desktop (because icons are nice...), and if I accidentally click on it when the Jumpdrive isn't inserted, it tells me "No media is available" (or something) and then /dev/sda1 goes away. I can make it come back with "/etc/init.d/hotplug restart"; I havn't tried your idea. If I just use the mount/unmount on the KDE icon and don't try to mount it when it isn't there, everything is fine. A small glitch, to be sure, but easy to work around.
> 
> On a side note...the lowest rank is n00b. That's funny...  
> 
> I create a desktop icon when my digital camera mounts here are the pertient bits of my script
> ...

 

I can't make your script works, could you please explain a little more how to autocreate an icon on plug ?!

Tx and sorry for my english !

----------

## wolvenwraith

 *benca1 wrote:*   

> Oh God! I'm ready to eat a bullet. So many threads on the mysterious /dev/sda1...
> 
> If you live in the Bay Area and you get my Intel mp3 player mounted, I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> Here's the error output:
> ...

 

You know, I went through the same thing... recompiling the kernel dozens of times, modprobing, yada yada yada for quite awhile, I was almost ready to assume it was the card reader. Guess what it was.... the port on the front of the computer was broke. It only works for some devices. I plugged the card reader into my usb hub which goes to the back of the computer and it worked right off the bat. It's amazing how simple things can be.

----------

## brkdncr

This how-to is working for my olympus camedia c-720 ultra zoom, which uses smartmedia.

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6 kernel

all relevent scsi and usb settings are compiled into kernel.

----------

## gmtl3

I'm trying to boot from a usb drive, and I stumbled onto this forum thread.  I'm having some trouble, and one thing that was not clear to me from some of the posts was:  Does the /boot partition (/dev/sda1) have to be a DOS FAT/vfat filesystem, or can it be something like ext2?

I also have not tried compiling the usb and scsi options staticly instead of as modules.

----------

## AeroScarr

Here's a piece of advice I wish I would have known as it would have saved me a few hours.

If you are using a Sony digital camera (I have a DSC-S75, kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r5) and you're trying to follow this HOWTO and use it as a mass storage device, make sure your camera is operating in the "Normal" USB mode, and not the "PTP" mode.

Ahhh....there we go.

----------

## meowsqueak

I have my iRiver iHP120 working fine at USB-HighSpeed (2.0) at home, but at work (similar spec. machine) it picks it up as Ver 2.00 but only 12Mbps:

```
$ cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1006 ProdID=3002 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=iRiver             

S:  Product=iRiver iHP-100 Series

S:  SerialNumber=0123456789AB

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 2 Atr=c0 MxPwr= 98mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=32ms
```

I'm using the same cable, and the kernel has the same drivers (UHCI and EHCI) compiled in. I have googled around but I can't find any reason why it would negotiate this lower speed. Any ideas?

----------

## Franklin2K

Hi,

I followed the Howto yesterday and it worked fine for my SanDisk 8in1 card reader. But one question is left: My card reader supports USB2.0, do I have to compile anything to support USB 2.0? I only have ohci compiled as module and of course the rest as described in the guide.

What about ehci? What is this about? Do I need this for USB 2.0 support? Is this an addition to ohci or a replacement?

Thanks in advance.

Franklin

----------

## meowsqueak

 *Franklin2K wrote:*   

> What about ehci? What is this about? Do I need this for USB 2.0 support? Is this an addition to ohci or a replacement?

 

It's in addition I think. You need it for usb 2.0.

----------

## webkiller71

tnx man, it works for my digital camera too (medion MD2998 I think, at least, that's what is reads on the bottom)

using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3-r2

----------

## stephen.austin

 *AeroScarr wrote:*   

> Here's a piece of advice I wish I would have known as it would have saved me a few hours.
> 
> If you are using a Sony digital camera (I have a DSC-S75, kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r5) and you're trying to follow this HOWTO and use it as a mass storage device, make sure your camera is operating in the "Normal" USB mode, and not the "PTP" mode.
> 
> Ahhh....there we go.

 

YAY! You genius you   :Very Happy: 

Steve

----------

## smidget2k4

anyone got any ideas?  why is it trying to mount it to sg0 at scsi1, and not sdXX?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor: LEXAR     Model: DIGITAL FILM      Rev: /W1.
> ...

 

another note, i decided to compile the scsi and usb into my kernel, not as modules, could that be the culprate?  

edit: i also cannot mount it at sg0, thought i'd clear that up.  it comes up as a character, not a block when i look at it in konq

edit2: it is not listed at sdX# anyway

----------

## webfreak

I'm trying to mount my iomega 250mb usb zip drive, and keep getting the "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" message. I have all the dos filesystems compiled in the kernel (dos fat, msdos, vfat, and ntfs). So I got the bright idea to do a cfdisk /dev/sda to see which filesystem the disk was, and it's a fat16 partition. Any ideas why I can't mount this apparently fat16 disk?

----------

## stephen.austin

 *webfreak wrote:*   

> I'm trying to mount my iomega 250mb usb zip drive, and keep getting the "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" message. I have all the dos filesystems compiled in the kernel (dos fat, msdos, vfat, and ntfs). So I got the bright idea to do a cfdisk /dev/sda to see which filesystem the disk was, and it's a fat16 partition. Any ideas why I can't mount this apparently fat16 disk?

 

Have you tried specifying 'auto' as the filesystem type? ie.

mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/zip or whatever. You probably do actually have partitions on the disk tho, so it may not just be /dev/sda, it may be sdaX where X is the partition number. It probably won't be logical either..... My internal 100Mb zip drive thinks that my zip disks should be mounted on /dev/hdb4.....  :Razz: 

Steve

----------

## webfreak

Yeah I tried using auto as well (that's the first fs type I tried actually). Too bad I left my zip drive at my apartment and I just came home for the break today, but I did bring my tower and keyboard/mouse so I could plug it into a monitor here and still use my pc. I'll try to get the drive working when I get back next weekend.

----------

## HardenCoonor

I guess vfat is the option you are searching for. I think vfat is for fat16 and fat32. 

Do a "man mount", and search for fat there.

And i think you should mount /dev/sda4, at least with the zip 100 sda4 is the partition that is mountable.

In general, i think that anyone who uses usb sticks and stuff like this should use the newer 2.6 kernels, hotplug and udev. With udev one can make a link in /dev for his/her stick/camera/whatever with a unique name. 

I myself use a usb stick, too. So i made an udev rule, which ultimately creates a devicenode, /dev/usbst. This device i mount via fstab on /mnt/usbst. I also use a parallel port iomega zip 100, so i have troubles sometimes with sda and or sdb (or sdc). With udev this problem was solved. Devfs on the other hand has some problems with usb sticks, zip drives and so on(at least on my PC). The creation of device nodes sometimes fails.

----------

## C.M

I'm using the 2.6.4 gentoo-dev-kernel, and I can't read the fat16 correctly.

My mp3 player shows up as /dev/sda1 and I can mount it just fine. The problem

is that the files are shown like this:

```

> ls /mnt/jos/*                                                        ~

/mnt/jos/settings.dat

/mnt/jos/asitma~1:

01-sta~1.mp3  03-sta~1.mp3  06-sta~1.mp3  08-sta~1.mp3  10-sta~1.mp3

02-sta~1.mp3  05-sta~1.mp3  07-sta~1.mp3  09-sta~1.mp3  11-sta~1.mp3

```

The filenames are cut, but if I plug the player into my old computer with the

2.4 kernel the filenames show up correctly. When I try to copy files to the

player when it's mounted in the new computer the mp3's can't be played in the

player. They take up space on the memorystick, but can't be read.

This is mt dmesg when I plug it in and then out:

```

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: EXATEL    Model: i-BEAD100         Rev: 0001

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 505856 512-byte hdwr sectors (259 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

```

In the kernel I have these filesystems and language supports:

```

DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

  <*> DOS FAT fs support

  <*>   MSDOS fs support

  <*>   VFAT (Windows-95) fs support  

Native Language Support  ---> 

  --- Base native language support 

  (iso8859-1) Default NLS Option

  <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

  <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

  <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

  <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

  <*>   NLS UTF8

(Those not listed are not selected)

```

The /etc/fstab says:

```

/dev/sda1               /mnt/jos        auto            noauto,user,exec       0 0

```

Why does it work fine with the 2.4 kernel on my old computer. I've checked the languages and filesystems, and they seem to be the same. I've tried specifying -t msdos and mounting the player manually, but that doesn't help. What do I have to to to be able to copy the files so that the player can read them?  :Confused: 

----------

## C.M

Sorry.. I was just being a moron again. As soon as I tried to mount it with 

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/jos

```

everything worked perfectly. Just strange that the auto mount option means different things on the different machines. Hope this helps someone at least.

----------

## jtippell

thanks for the guide. only 2 questions:

1:

under /dev, sda, sda1...sda4 are listed. it doesn't like mounting sda1-4, i tried sda and it works fine! can read data on the disc. hmmmm, curious.

BUT

2: only root can mount the drive (i have put it in my fstab as per the original post,only with sda rather than sda1). Any other user does not have privs  :Sad: .

Are these 2 problems connected?

thankyou!!!

jtippell

----------

## jtippell

oh if it helps, my specs are 2.6.5rc2, scsi compiled, usb as modules

----------

## jtippell

oops ignore me, i didn't have a correct fstab entry.

it should have been user,auto,rw

that worked for some reason, man mount gives a better explanation.

----------

## thechosen0ne

Just a note for people with laptops and usb keys...

I use apm for power management and found that I could NOT get the usb key to work again after suspending/resuming my laptop. I found that I could fix it though by making /etc/apm/event.d/usb (could be whatever name you want) with the following code:

```

#!/bin/sh

case "$1" in

        suspend)

                /etc/init.d/hotplug stop

                ;;

        resume)

                /etc/init.d/hotplug start

                ;;

esac

```

This stops hotplug when you suspend the computer, then restarts hotplug  when you wake the laptop up. I also use scripts for alsa and pcmcia that are similar (alsa just changes the name, pcmcia uses /sbin/cardctl eject(or insert))

----------

## scaba

hi folks,

i followed the howto and got my usb memory stick working. more or less.

what's bugging me is an error message i get on console #1 (ctrl-alt-F1) when plugging in the stick. it reads as follows:

```
cat: /sys//devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0/type: No such file or directory
```

i can't see this message while using my WM (KDE here) and /dev/sda as well as /dev/sda1 appear. using konqueror i can access the stick without bothering about 'mount /dev/sda1 ...' and everything seems to work.

i don't know if it is somehow related to the above error, but i can't copy any files or directories from my hard disc to the memory stick. it says:

```
Writing to devices is not supported
```

or

```
Creating folders is not supported with protocol devices
```

respectively.

my correspondig /etc/fstab entry:

```
/dev/sda1     /mnt/usbstick     vfat     noauto,user     0 0
```

but i can remove/duplicate/copy over (to the hd)/rename files and folders which are already on the memory stick (used normaly on windows xp machines).

i compiled everything as suggested in the howto (exept the 'MSDOS fs support' which i believe i don't need.

any ideas about how to solve that?

btw, anyone knows what i need 'usb device fs' for (currently compiled in)?

thanks in advance

scaba

----------

## mlybarger

silly question, please forgive me for not reading all 5 pages of the posts here.  do i need usb-storage as a module for this to work?  currently it's compiled into kernel.  currently, i can mount my usb stick manually ok.  i'd like auto detection, auto mounting, and static naming based on the actual device. meaning the stick should be mounted as /mnt/stick and the usb hdd should be /mnt/usb-mass1 /mnt/usb-mass2 etc.  

currently nothing happens automatically when i plug in a usb-device. the script /etc/hotplug/usb/usb-storage isn't getting run at all.  i have  a simple line in there to cat $PRODUCT > /usbdevice to see what the products are. and that file doesn't show up.

tia.

----------

## bennettp

 *horgh wrote:*   

> hey folks
> 
> I also don't have this f*** /dev/sda1 Device. Only a /dev/sda which is mountable with -t usbsf but then there's only crap in it(001, 002 ...). 
> 
> (snip)
> ...

 

Umm usbfs is not what you want to use.

usbfs is a "dummy" filesystem (for lack of a better word), just like procfs, sysfs, and devfs. It contains information about the usb devices connected to your system (try running "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"). When you tell the kernel to mount a usbfs filesystem, the device argument is meaningless, and so it is ignored, just like procfs, sysfs, and devfs. 

What you need to do is mount the device as vfat. Try this:

```
mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/point
```

If that doesn't work, try replacing /dev/sda with /dev/sdb etc, or try /dev/sda1 etc. But if you don't have /dev/sda, then thats probably the one you want.

----------

## saimonm

Hi,

I've tried following the howto in order to try and get a usb flash disk to mount but to no avail.

I have all the modules loaded, scsi compiled into the kernel but when I connect the stick (to any of the usb ports), it doesn't get recognized at all. No usb detection whatsoever.

This is what dmesg lists after connecting the device (I have rebooted various times)...

```
nefeli scsi # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.22-ck2 (root@nefeli) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux  1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #6 Thu Nov 6 19:20:42 CET 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262140

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32764 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1916.550 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3776.51 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1032884k/1048560k available (1845k kernel code, 15288k reserved, 315k da ta, 164k init, 131056k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1916.0157 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 333.0244 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 333244, slice: 166622

CPU0<T0:333232,T1:166608,D:2,S:166622,C:333244>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf15e0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI IS APNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c017bfa0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8162B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 > p3

ide: late registration of driver.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 292 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje cts/ipt_recent/

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,7)) ...

for (ide0(3,7))

ide0(3,7):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding Swap: 996020k swap-space (priority -1)

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.19  July-12-2003  Written by Donald Becker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

PCI: Assigned IRQ 5 for device 00:12.0

eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0xb400, 00:0c:6e:55:7f:34, IRQ 5.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 41e1.

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16  19:03:09 PDT 2003

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,5)) ...

for (ide0(3,5))

ide0(3,5):Using r5 hash to sort names

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,6)) ...

for (ide0(3,6))

ide0(3,6):Using r5 hash to sort names

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,8)) ...

for (ide0(3,8))

ide0(3,8):Using r5 hash to sort names

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,9)) ...

for (ide0(3,9))

ide0(3,9):Using r5 hash to sort names

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,11)) ...

for (ide0(3,11))

ide0(3,11):Using r5 hash to sort names

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,10)) ...

for (ide0(3,10))

ide0(3,10):Using r5 hash to sort names

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 41e1.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

```

and lsmod lists:

```

nefeli scsi # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

rtc                     7644   0  (autoclean)

vfat                   10700   0  (unused)

fat                    33336   0  [vfat]

usb-storage            25968   0  (unused)

usbcore                65536   1  [usb-storage]

nvidia               1629568  11

pppoe                   9164   0  (unused)

pppox                   1304   1  [pppoe]

ppp_generic            22332   0  [pppoe pppox]

slhc                    5456   0  [ppp_generic]

via-rhine              14480   1

mii                     2592   0  [via-rhine]

crc32                   2880   0  [via-rhine]

```

I have the following configured in the kernel:

```

nefeli linux # cat ck_desktop | grep SCSI

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# SCSI support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

and 

nefeli linux # cat ck_desktop | grep SD

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# ISDN subsystem

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

```

Am I missing something?

[P.S. The usb device is functional as I've verified it under windows]

Thanks

Saimon

----------

## kpitty

Just tried following these instructions for my new Sony Cybershot DSC-P8.  No luck yet.

I am using kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 and when I checked the kernel config all the options were set as per the instructions.

Then the modprobes for usbcore, usb-storage and vfat worked fine but no such luck for usb-uhci, usb-ohci, scsi_mod and sd_mod.

Here's what dmesg reports:

```

cockatoo linux # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 Thu Mar 4 04:11:55 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8c00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bff0000 - 000000000bfffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bfffc00 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe8c00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

191MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 49136

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 45040 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                      ) @ 0x000f71a0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   01540.00000) @ 0x0bffaf68

ACPI: FADT (v001 IBM    430BX    01540.00000) @ 0x0bfffb65

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 01540.00000) @ 0x0bfffbd9

ACPI: DSDT (v001    IBM      BT2 01540.00000) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

IBM machine detected. Enabling interrupts during APM calls.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 331.726 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 660.27 BogoMIPS

Memory: 188288k/196544k available (1492k kernel code, 6336k reserved, -1804k data, 100k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 6528 bytes in names

proc config counted 711 bytes in value handles

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Mobile Pentium II stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c5, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE15

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 9)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFNH] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFNM] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFNL] (off)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf6000000, mapped to 0xcc818000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:a730

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture... no good signature found.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 11

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc90-0xfc97, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc98-0xfc9f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IBM-DBCA-206480, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CRN-8241B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0173344, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 12685680 sectors (6495 MB) w/420KiB Cache, CHS=789/255/63, (U)DMA

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1412k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect:

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

megaraid: v1.18 (Release Date: Thu Oct 11 15:02:53 EDT 2001)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.031.

3w-xxxx: No cards with valid units found.

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver, Mar  4 2004

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

sim710: No NCR53C710 adapter found.

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xfca0, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 100k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

solo1: version v0.19 time 05:47:29 Mar  4 2004

solo1: joystick port at 0xfc5d

solo1: ddma base address: 0xfc70

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 #1 Thu Mar 4 04:11:55 EST 2004

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

  TI 1251A rev 01 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 00:03, mem 0x10000000

    host opts [0]: [pci + serial irq] [pci irq 11] [lat 168/176] [bus 2/5]

    host opts [1]: [pci + serial irq] [pci irq 11] [lat 168/176] [bus 6/9]

    ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,7,10 PCI status changes

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

eth0: NE2000 Compatible: io 0x300, irq 3, hw_addr 00:40:F4:2A:84:71

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-gentoo-r6

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x54c/0x10) is not claimed by any active driver.

uhci.c: fca0: host controller halted. very bad

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.2-1 address 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-1, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x54c/0x10) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 05:51:41 Mar  4 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.2-1 address 3

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 05:51:41 Mar  4 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

```

Mmm... I can see it failed to detect a SCSI card so that's something I need to investigate.

If anyone can offer any other suggestions I'd be grateful.

----------

## umk

there's a few of us having problems with panasonic cameras and usb-storage under 2.6 kernels.  forum thread here.

basically, we've tried with both devfs and udev, under a few different kernels, with always similar results.  the device is identified and the modules are loaded, /dev/sda1 and all that is created (under udev i even have it create /dev/camera for me).  However, when we try to mount it, it tells says:

```
root # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/photo/ 

 mount: No medium found
```

anyone else have a similar problem?  any solutions/ideas?  i have never had a problem using the camera in linux before, under 2.4 kernels.  i don't want to downgrade though...that'd be too defeatist for me   :Wink: 

----------

## meowsqueak

Try using the -t parameter to mount to specify expected filesystem type. E.g. mount -t vfat ...  for fat32 filesystems.

----------

## umk

oh, i have tried both mount -t auto and -t vfat, among other things, it all returns the same error

----------

## AlterEgo

 *umk wrote:*   

> there's a few of us having problems with panasonic cameras and usb-storage under 2.6 kernels.  forum thread here.
> 
> basically, we've tried with both devfs and udev, under a few different kernels, with always similar results.  the device is identified and the modules are loaded, /dev/sda1 and all that is created (under udev i even have it create /dev/camera for me).  However, when we try to mount it, it tells says:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Please check: are you experiencing this ? 

----------

## Sengoku

I'm using a USB card reader and I tend to leave it plugged in, most of the time it doesn't have a card in it.  This poses a problem which I have a nasty hack for.

Being plugged in without a card gives me a device, /dev/sda but when I put a card in this is not refreshed, I have to issue

```
hdparm -z /dev/sda
```

 before the device /dev/sda1 will appear.

My hack is to put a command into the root crontab to issue the hdparm command every minute.  This also works for my Zip drive on a different scsi device.  My problem is that this seems extraordinarily messy and I think there should be a cleaner way of refreshing the device but I have no idea how.

Any ideas on how to do this in a cleaner fashion?  I've tried sending a SIGHUP to devfsd but this achieves nothing.

----------

## Insanity5902

I do something similiar as i am in the same situations.  I installed the usb_storage as a module and just remove and add it when I put a card in.   Does the trick for me.  :Razz: 

thought I will have to try the hdparm thing, it is easier to use one comman then two.

Unless you remove and use the media a lot, do you really need crontab checking that every minute.  Why not just just run the command when you need to?

----------

## Sengoku

The main reason I use the cron job is because I don't want to have to log into the root account every time I want to access a zip disk or the memory card on my system. I don't know if this can be changed but a normal user doesn't have the permissions to refresh the /dev/sda device.  I've given normal users access to hdparm but to refresh in /dev? I know not how....

----------

## Insanity5902

look into sudo:P

you can set it up so that for certain users it doesn't require a password to run commands.

```
sudo /sbin/hdparm -z /dev/sda1
```

----------

## Sengoku

Cool, that makes it a good bit easier and now I should be able to mount the devices using one command line.

```
sudo /sbin/hdparm -z /dev/sda && mount /mnt/xD
```

Thanks for that, just what I was looking for.

----------

## meowsqueak

Surely this is what hotplug and even udev is designed to help with?

----------

## Sengoku

I'm pretty sure hotplug is working in this situation, if I unplug the card reader and plug it back in with a card inserted then the device and relevant partition number will show up.  But this isn't what I want to have to do, I want the device left connected permanently and be able to insert a memory card and have the new partition magically appear.

Is this one of the benefits of udev over devfs?

----------

## Insanity5902

Correct,if the card reader isn't plugged in, then you put the flash card in the reader and then plug the reader, hotplugged loads teh modules and creates the proper mount points for you to mount.

but if you remove the card and leave the card reader hooked up to the machine, next time you put the card in, it doesn't re-create the mount point (/dev/sda1), So you either of the re-load the modules by hand, use the hdparm -z, or unplug the card reader and plug it back it.

The hotplug doesn't monitor to see if there is a card in the reader or not like windows does, maybe one day it will.

----------

## doodle

 *Sengoku wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure hotplug is working in this situation, if I unplug the card reader and plug it back in with a card inserted then the device and relevant partition number will show up.  But this isn't what I want to have to do, I want the device left connected permanently and be able to insert a memory card and have the new partition magically appear.
> 
> 

 

YESSS! I was getting desparate - I thought I was the only one with this problem. Like you I want to leave the card reader on and then just have a (freshly) inserted card mounted. I have come up with a solution that uses devfs(d). This is how it works:

1) Insert these lines in /etc/devfsd.conf:

```
# Try to mount detect partitions in cards in USB card reader

LOOKUP          ^sda1            EXECUTE /bin/rattle_flash sda

LOOKUP          ^sdb1            EXECUTE /bin/rattle_flash sdb

LOOKUP          ^sdc1            EXECUTE /bin/rattle_flash sdc
```

They make devfs(d) call a small script whenever someone tries to use (e.g. mount) a partition on one of the USB "drives" in my 7-in-1 flash reader - but only if the device nodes do not exist.

2) Create this small script (I placed it in /bin/rattle_flash):

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# This small script "rattles" an USB card reader

# to see if we can detect the presence of a card.

# We need an argument that tells us which device (i.e. slot)

# we need to rattle.

if [ "$#" -ne 1 ]

then

  exit  

fi

# Find out which device/slot we should rattle

case "$1" in

  sda* )

     mount /dev/sda /mnt/flash_sm &> /dev/null

  ;;

  sdb* )

     mount /dev/sdb /mnt/flash_ms_sd &> /dev/null

  ;;

  sdc* )

     mount /dev/sdc /mnt/flash_cf &> /dev/null

  ;;

esac

```

The script is fairly simple. It takes a single argument (the name of the USB pseudo drive we are trying to mount). It then tries to mount the entire drive. That fails since it does not make sense, but it has the same effect as the previously suggested hdparm/module-unload-load tricks: if a card has been inserted in the reader, it is detected and the appropriate /dev/sdXY is created.

The net result is this: I can now always try to do a blind mount of the cards in the reader. Even if no /dev/sdXY exists, it is created on the fly and the mount succeeds. I use a "device" on my KDE desktop  that represents the CF-slot in the reader and now I can always just click it - if a card is present it will be mounted and Konqi opens up and shows the contents.

The "flash_rattle" script just needs to be executable by root - so once it is in place, all users (depending on your  fstab) can mount the flash cards. All in all, no mucking with root permissions or unload-reload modules.

On a smallish note, I have of course also created appropriate entries in /etc/fstab:

```
# Entries for flash reader

/dev/sda1   /mnt/flash_sm      vfat   noauto,user   0 0

/dev/sdb1   /mnt/flash_ms_sd   vfat   noauto,user   0 0

/dev/sdc1   /mnt/flash_cf      vfat   noauto,user   0 0

```

I keep separate mount point for the various card types/slot in the reader, but to each his/her own.

----------

## Insanity5902

sweet script.  I will have to read more about it (I like to understand what I am doing and not just doing stuff  :Razz: ) and check that out when i get home.

----------

## lightcycle

Thank you very much doodle! I recently bought an internal card-reader and found it very annoying to have to su to root to be able to mount a card, but your script solved the problem. Great Idea!

----------

## kung.foo

Has anyone got a concrete tutorial how to get this one running under 2.6.6?? I ran through the tut here, but i didn't help me. When i plug in my player dmesg changes to:

Edit: The device i want to run is an iRiver IHP-120!

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 3, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 4

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 5

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 6

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 6, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 7

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 7, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 8

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 8, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 9

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 9, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 10

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 10, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 11

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 11, error -71

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 12

usb 1-4: device not accepting address 12, error -71

```

Does anyone have any ideas about how to chage this??

Edit: Today i tried a friend of mine's usb 1.1 memory stick, this device strangely just works nicely. Seems like uhci-hcd is bork...

----------

## stty0

I followed the instructions in this thread, my usb i-stick 256MB worked perfectly, using mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/usbflash

Today, I changed my ps/2 mouse for a microsoft usb mouse, again, no problems at all.

Now, when i try to mount the usb drive, i get: 

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

checking dmesg, i see: 

FAT: bogus logical sector size 20487

VFS: can't find valid FAT filesystem on dev 08:00

The drive works fine in windows, i can see the files on it. As I say, yesterday, i could mount and see those files in gentoo as well. help anyone?

----------

## Jazz

Umm , i get my usb mounting properly.. but when i unmount it, the power led still glows ! whereas in windows it used to turn off after i undocked it..

Can this be done in linux ? is it even safe to pull out the stick still while the power led is glowing ?

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## kung.foo

 *jassi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can this be done in linux ? is it even safe to pull out the stick still while the power led is glowing ?

 

I do not exactly know, if it is possible to get the LED fixed. But I think it should do no harm to unplug the stick, if you have properly unmounted it (perhaps the device was busy??). Sometimes my player does also "think" it is still connected, even if it is already unmounted.

----------

## sceptreofjudah

I finally got my USB stuff working. The info here really helped, but it was a little unusual, I guess because the motherboard has 3 USB hubs. The following fstab entries worked:

#Iomega Zip Drive:    

/dev/sda4               /mnt/zip        auto            noauto,user             0 0

#Lexar Jump Drive:

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/jumpdrive  vfat            noauto,user,umask=077   0 0

#Dazzle SmartMedia reader 

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/smartmedia auto            noauto,user             0 0

the real trick was learning that the /dev/sd* devices would be generated by the kernel whenever the physical devices were there. It was a game of musical chairs trying to "guess" what device to mount without being able to look.  The key hangup was most of the discussion posts mention /dev/sda1 and my devices were not that at all.  (I am a noob so no laughing)

----------

## meowsqueak

This is where udev can come in handy, since you can have the system create named devices, or symlinks, so that /dev/myusbdevice always points to the correct /dev/sd?? node for the specified device. Very useful when you have multiple devices on the same bus (e.g. USB).

----------

## ssaguiar

 *pjp wrote:*   

> Overall, pretty good.  I had a couple of issues.
> 
> Instead of usb-uhci, I had to use usb-ohci (found near usb-uhci).  Also, I had to include "SCSI support --->",  "SCSI disk supprt" which provides the module "sd_mod.o".  I thought I already had this included, so it took me a few minutes to realize the problem.
> 
> Also, I recommend anyone not familiar with these devices to be patient waiting for data to finish writing.  I copied some files over that appeared to be finished before the LED started flashing.  The LED then flashed for a while, and finally stopped.  For whatever reason, the writing seems to be delayed.

 

I experimented the same problem. Just issue a sync command (if in console mode), after you write the data to the device, and the system will write the buffer contents to the device (the pendrive) immediately.  :Wink: 

----------

## sceptreofjudah

Thanks for the tip about udev. After futher googling I found this site  which succintly describes how to use it. The seventeen year-old fellow who wrote this did an excellent job.

----------

## sceptreofjudah

The rules documentation I found was very clear. However, to get the thing working requires a lot of kernel tweeking. Tweeking a moving target at that!

My main gripe is that the documentation and tips are so strung out and out of sync with the reality of the code. There should be a special black diamond symbol -- NOOBIES STAY OUT!  PROCEED AT YOUR PERIL!

----------

## sceptreofjudah

OK, I'll stop sniveling! Now to specifics:

1) I did the rules as specified in www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

That didn't work, no symlinks for my devices were created!

2) I did the stuff in Gentoo's udev-guide.xml. When done it said "if you use gentoos configuration it will all be ok".  It wasn't. No symlinks.

3) I got into UDEV_Primer.html and then the forum discussions.  All very confusing, especially the kernel parameters (which weren't quite the same as mine).

Any good tips about the kernel's modules and structure. I guess there is no substitute for looking at the code yourself when you need to figure things out.

(I'm a noob with linux but ASM and C I ain't no stranger to). Any information models or structural models around? Some top-down modeling info?

----------

## meowsqueak

What can I say? I followed that same guide several months ago, and used Decibel's guide as a backup, and it all worked fine for me. I went straight to the 'pure' udev system, rather than a dual devfs/udev or even using the device tarball. It all worked so well I was very surprised and impressed. Maybe review the steps you took?

Oh, btw, I did notice the location of udev.rules has recently changed - it's now /etc/udev/rules.d/* instead of /etc/udev/udev.rules.

----------

## Decibels

Yes meowsqueak, your quite right.  The Default Udev rules are now in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules .

Not recommended that you edit that though. Make a new file in the same folder for your own rules. Good name to use is: 10-local.rules . Put any rules you want to make in there.

Also, if you still have a /etc/udev/udev.rules file. You can safely delete that file now. It isn't being used and if you add rules to it, they won't have any effect.  If you don't delete it, you might get confused later on with it in there.

sceptreofjudah Most of the kernel configs follow the same format. Some do deviate though. There were a few notable deviations that made mention of that were causing problems. Can't always cover all the bases, especially when something is changing all the time. Udev is still experimental.

When you can't find something you might have to make use of some of linux's powerful tools like 'awk' and 'grep'. I have used grep quite often to find stuff in the kernel config. Give that a try if your still having problems setting up the kernel.

Also, recheck the udevrules howto, there has been some additions to it. 

I just used this part http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php#multiple-symlinks to make the symlink /dev/dvd to my /dev/hdc the other day and worked perfect.

----------

## thrasher6670

I have altered and copied this config to:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

I hope thats ok

----------

## Bouncelot

Ok. I am good till I get to the mounting. but I have no scsi devices in /dev How do I create one? I had to do this do for my scanner to...what is suposed to create them? the kernel build?

----------

## thrasher6670

 *Bouncelot wrote:*   

> Ok. I am good till I get to the mounting. but I have no scsi devices in /dev How do I create one? I had to do this do for my scanner to...what is suposed to create them? the kernel build?

 

dev support should create them, or udev if you use that.

----------

## Cagnulein

when i attach my usb hard disk, dmesg output that:

```
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver... 

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage 

USB Mass Storage support registered. 

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using address 2 

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices 

Vendor: USB 2.0 Model: Storage Device Rev: 0100 

Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revision: 02 

sda : READ CAPACITY failed. 

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08 

Current sd: sense = 70 0 

Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

sda: assuming drive cache: write through 

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:
```

and the hard disk wan't to be mounted...

this happen for a few times, but if I continue to try to detach an attach the usb cable on the pc, the hard disk is finally recognize and dmsg output this:

```
usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using address 3 

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices 

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Storage Device    Rev: 0100 

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02 

SCSI device sda: 156349375 512-byte hdwr sectors (80051 MB) 

sda: assuming drive cache: write through 

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 > p2 

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0 

USB Mass Storage device found at 3
```

and the device works perfectly...

with M$ Win XP the drive works perfectly every time i attach it then it's not a hardware problem  :Sad: 

i've tried the same device to another pc and the results are the same.

pc configuration 1:

gentoo-dev sources 2.6.7-rc8 centrino-toshiba system (M30-801)

pc configuration 2:

gentoo-dev sources 2.6.5-r1 asus a7a266 duron processor

any ideas?

P.S. sorry for my english  :Sad: 

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Hello I have a problem. I have already compiled all the required options on my kernel. When I insert the usb pen on a usb port and run dmesg I get this info:

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 7 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 7, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 7: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

hub 1-0:1.0: port 7 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: port 7 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 7 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-7: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-7: default language 0x0409

usb 1-7: Product: Flash Disk

usb 1-7: Manufacturer: USB

usb 1-7: SerialNumber: 24438A3FCECBE1F3

usb 1-7: hotplug

usb 1-7: adding 1-7:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-7:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 1-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: 031204    Model: U-Storage         Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

```

But when I try to mound, there isn't any sda1 at /dev . in fact, there is no sda at all! Please help!

EDIT: I tracked down in /dev this one:

```
lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 36 Jul 17 12:21 /dev/sg1 -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic
```

but neither is valid, and it just says:

mount: /dev/sg1 is not a block device

please help.

----------

## Decibels

What does sysfs have on it:

```
udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sg1`
```

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Well, I managed to make it work... I compiled in kernel the option "SCSI disk support" and it started to get /dev/sda1 .

Thanks all

----------

## tommywu61

I follow the instruction step by step.

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe usbcore

bash-2.05b# modprobe usb-storage

bash-2.05b# modprobe vfat

bash-2.05b# modprobe usb-ohci

bash-2.05b# modprobe scsi_mod

bash-2.05b# modprobe sd_mod

bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sat Sep 18 03:07:02 CST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff40000 - 000000002ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff50000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff7c0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196416

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192320 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                    ) @ 0x000fb390

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x10000320 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff40100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x10000320 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff40200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x10000320 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff40300

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x10000320 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff50040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4RVM P4RVM000 0x00000000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2593.975 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 5177.34 BogoMIPS

Memory: 771068k/785664k available (2023k kernel code, 14208k reserved, 351k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2594.0689 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 199.5435 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1995435, slice: 997717

CPU0<T0:1995424,T1:997696,D:11,S:997717,C:1995435>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:.....................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 423 Objects with 40 Devices 101 Methods 10 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root 8016ad9c

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0867 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 31 [_GPE] 4 regs at 0000000000000820 on int 9

evregion-0251 [24] ev_address_space_dispa: No handler for Region [BIOS] (aff364c8) [SystemMemory]

 exfldio-0283 [23] ex_access_region      : Region SystemMemory(0) has no handler

 dswexec-0435 [16] ds_exec_end_op        : [ShiftLeft]: Could not resolve operands, AE_NOT_EXIST

 psparse-1133: *** Error: Method execution failed [\GPRW] (Node aff35ee8), AE_NOT_EXIST

 psparse-1133: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.UAR1._PRW] (Node afd6aac8), AE_NOT_EXIST

  uteval-0154: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.UAR1._PRW] (Node afd6aac8), AE_NOT_EXIST

evgpeblk-0925 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 0 Wake, Enabled 7 Runtime GPEsin this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...........................................................................

Initialized 9/10 Regions 19/19 Fields 28/28 Buffers 19/19 Packages (432 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:...........................................

43 Devices found containing: 43 _STA, 0 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:14.1

Transparent bridge - PCI device 1002:4342 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:01[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:01[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:14[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:14[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 02000000

.......     : arbitration: 02

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 001 01  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ21 -> 0:21

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET4: Frame Diverter 0.46

COMX: driver version 0.85 (C) 1995-1999 ITConsult-Pro Co. <info@itc.hu>

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: Maxtor 6E040L0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ASUS CD-S520/A4, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 >

ide: late registration of driver.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: measuring checksumming speed

   8regs     :  3000.000 MB/sec

   32regs    :  1738.800 MB/sec

   pIII_sse  :  3340.400 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :  2969.200 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :  2992.800 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (3340.400 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.8(17/11/2003)

device-mapper: 4.1.1-ioctl (2004-04-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Initializing Cryptographic API

IEEE 802.2 LLC for Linux 2.1 (c) 1996 Tim Alpaerts

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device sit0

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1758k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 00:13.2: PCI device 1002:4345 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ehci_hcd 00:13.2: irq 19, pci mem b0831000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 00:13.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb0839000, IRQ 19

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:13.0, PCI device 1002:4347 (ATI Technologies Inc)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb083b000, IRQ 19

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:13.1, PCI device 1002:4348 (ATI Technologies Inc)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:13.2-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-71)

hub.c: new USB device 00:13.2-2, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-71)

EXT2-fs warning (device ide0(3,3)): ext2_read_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

Adding Swap: 1381580k swap-space (priority -1)

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe800, 00:50:fc:fd:aa:58, IRQ 19

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

rivafb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

rivafb: PCI nVidia NV10 framebuffer ver 0.9.4 (GeForce2-MX, 32MB @ 0xE8000000)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

sbp2: $Rev: 1074 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

```

I can't see any thing similiar to

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:09.0-2, assigned address 3

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 47

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 68

usb-storage: Vendor: JMTek

usb-storage: Product: USBDrive

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xe55f7d40 Out: 0xe55f7d54 Int: 0xe55f7d68 (Period 255)

usb-storage: Found existing GUID 0c7600050000000000000000

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3 
```

No USB Mass Storage device is found????

My lspci :

```

bash-2.05b# lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8107

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Memory at f7f00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

        Memory behind bridge: f5600000-f77fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e5100000-f50fffff

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)(prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8108

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        Memory at f7c00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)(prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8108

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        Memory at f7d00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4345 (rev 01)(prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8108

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        Memory at f7e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 17)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8108

        Flags: 66Mhz, medium devsel

        I/O ports at 0a00 [size=16]

        Memory at 30000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349 (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8108

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8108

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342 (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f5200000-f55fffff

0000:01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at f5400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:01:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Unknown device 0001:00aa

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at f5500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 4

0000:02:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX400] (rev b2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8521

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at f7700000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

```

----------

## gen2doggy

I found once I had mounted my usb stick, I could not unmount it, because famd decided to monitor the directory

To unmount, I have to stop fam first.

Have not found a way to tell fam to ignore the directory where i mount the stick yet.

----------

## aldube

I have to be missing something; I can get my usb floppy & usb hard-drive to mount; hoewever, usb i-stick doesn't wan't to co-operate.  I thought I built-in all the necessary components listed at the beginning of this thread.

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r5

# Thu Apr  7 23:46:25 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Win4Lin 9x Support

#

CONFIG_MKI=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD_RETRY=0

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

CONFIG_MTD_XIP=y

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0x4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_TS5500=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0x0000

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA=y

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=y

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280_1040=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR is not set

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

# CONFIG_IPX_INTERN is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

CONFIG_AX25=m

# CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE is not set

CONFIG_NETROM=m

CONFIG_ROSE=m

#

# AX.25 network device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MKISS is not set

# CONFIG_6PACK is not set

CONFIG_BPQETHER=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX=m

# CONFIG_BAYCOM_PAR is not set

# CONFIG_BAYCOM_EPP is not set

CONFIG_YAM=m

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE is not set

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE_OLD is not set

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105=y

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI=y

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_PPPOATM is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=y

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=240

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=320

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=m

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461X=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT=y

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=m

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SCx200_WDT=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=y

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501_PCI=y

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

CONFIG_W1=m

CONFIG_W1_MATROX=m

CONFIG_W1_DS9490=m

CONFIG_W1_DS9490_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_W1_THERM=m

CONFIG_W1_SMEM=m

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_RIVA_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTSA=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_APOLLO=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_AUDPTR=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_BNS=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECEXT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_LTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SFTSYN=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SPKOUT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_TXPRT=m

#

# Enter the 3 to 6 character keyword from the list above, or none for no default synthesizer on boot up.

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="n"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST=y

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=m

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS_VERBOSE=0

# CONFIG_JFFS_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_NAND=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_NOR_ECC is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_COMPRESSION_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RTIME=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m

CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG=m

CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL=m

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_MLS=y

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON=m

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON_DEC16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## skunk

 *meowsqueak wrote:*   

> I have my iRiver iHP120 working fine at USB-HighSpeed (2.0) at home, but at work (similar spec. machine) it picks it up as Ver 2.00 but only 12Mbps:

 

hi meowsqueak,

i've the very same problem with my iriver ifp-899  :Sad: 

did you find a solution?

thank you!

----------

## hede

if you only have /dev/sda but no /dev/sda1 and you are using devfs, doodle wrote to do:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Insert these lines in /etc/devfsd.conf:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

and to write a script /bin/rattle_flash

i think this one is better:   (i've wrote it by my own  :Smile:  )

```

LOOKUP          ^sd([a-z]+)[0-9]*  EXECUTE /bin/touch /dev/sd\1

```

there is no need for a separate script and it works for every sdXX (sdb2 adc90 etc)

----------

## Rukie

I have a Creative Muvo mp3 player and I can't seem to get it working! I followed the howto and I thought I setup everything, but I don't have any scsi devices set up (grr)

I run dmesg and it picks up the device and assigns to address 3 through ohci_hcd, but I have no /dev/sda1 or ANY devices with an s in front...

Any ideas?

----------

## k4be

I have STMP3410 Philips player, and can't get it working. I think there are nothing written on it, and i'm unable to upload anything from computer. When i connect it to USB port, i get

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
```

 and nothing more. Mounting /dev/sda1, /dev/sda and other sd* doesn't work ('not a valid block device'). Kernel 2.6.14.4. WinXP on my friend's computer recognize it just as STMP3410 and it doesn't work too (no drivers). Distro is not gentoo, but it doesn't matter.

There is 

```
usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.
```

 on dmesg, so it should work.

----------

## discostu

I have my usb external harddrive with a ext3 partition. All the files on it are set to my username. However, despite having that same username at the lab at school, the harddrive is mounted and the permissions give a number for the owner. The usernames on my home computer and those on the school network obviously are represented by a different number. How can I remedy this? Ideally, I'd like to find the general solution to this problem, but if not I was able to get the lab admin at school to change the owner of the files on my harddrive so they work with my username at school.

Thanks.

----------

## dyqik

Hi all,

I have an interesting little problem that our work IT geeks can't deal with.  This problem occurs on both my work run debian systems and my (~1 year behind in updates) gentoo system.  Rebooting solves it, but I can't use that technique on the work debian boxes.

I have to use many many different USB storage devices on both systems, as we frequently have visitors that need to give us files and the like.  The /dev/sdx device assigned to each specific USB stick is incremented by one each time a new stick is seen by the system.  This means that I quickly run out of preassigned lines in /etc/fstab for mounting the devices. This isn't a problem for my own gentoo system, as I can access /etc/fstab, or run mount by hand.  However on my work machine, the /etc/fstab lines have to assigned by the sysadmin, and users can only use preassigned /etc/fstab lines to mount usb sticks etc.

Is there a simple way to get the kernel to assign a new USB stick to the lowest currently unused /dev/sdx device, regardless of its ID?  And if there is, is there a way to keep some reserved /dev/sdx devices for specific USB devices?

My ideal set up would be to have my own personal devices mounting in the same place each time, with other peoples devices being mounted in the first available device.

----------

